# LGBT Furs



## wolflover44 (Mar 4, 2019)

How many here are LGBT Just recently came out as Bi


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm Bisexual with preference for males. My friends and Family know about it and are cool with it. But usually I don't peddle with it unless someone asks me directly.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm super gay


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Mar 4, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> I'm super gay


Same


----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 4, 2019)

Are there non-LGBT furs?


----------



## _Ivory_ (Mar 4, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Are there non-LGBT furs?


Yes.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 4, 2019)

Too many that we need a new number just to continue counting.

Gay fur myself, not surprising.
Never came out RL since never saw any reason to.


----------



## NightTripper (Mar 4, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Are there non-LGBT furs?



This is an easier question to answer because the numbers are WAAAAAY lower.


----------



## Alex C. (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm not really sure but I think I am bisexual, preference for females. 
I really like LGBT people, they are always nice and smart (for the most part)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 4, 2019)

I support gay's/trans/lesbians etc rights, and am gay myself, but I wouldn't say I identify as a member of the LGBT group/organization. 

Still, I am glad to be among people of various genders and sexual orientations in the fandom. It feels comfortable for me and I got to make a lot of great friends from it.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 4, 2019)

Literally every single furry is gay.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 4, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Are there non-LGBT furs?


Yup.


----------



## Bink (Mar 4, 2019)

Rimna said:


> Literally every single furry is gay.


>w>

What am I doing here then? 

A lot of people assume I’m gay though..


----------



## dathazelnutboi (Mar 4, 2019)

i'm gay sweetheart~


----------



## NightTripper (Mar 4, 2019)

Rimna said:


> Literally every single furry is gay.



Or will be eventually. You can only take so much love and affection from your own gender before you realize how flexible your heterosexuality really is.


----------



## Bink (Mar 4, 2019)

NightTripper said:


> Or will be eventually. You can only take so much love and affection from your own gender before you realize how flexible your heterosexuality really is.






These memes get me every time x’3


----------



## dathazelnutboi (Mar 4, 2019)

Bink said:


> View attachment 56224
> These memes get me every time x’3


*femboy badger winks* <3


----------



## goldcatmask (Mar 4, 2019)

Lesbian here, i don't associate with the LGBT community though. Their actions give us a bad rep.


----------



## NightTripper (Mar 4, 2019)

Bink said:


> View attachment 56224
> These memes get me every time x’3



Lightning element monster that lives in the water, How the hell am I supposed to fight that?!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 4, 2019)

Bink said:


> View attachment 56224
> These memes get me every time x’3


I prefer buffed masculine men.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm gay. 

Few people know in real life, and perhaps I ought to be more open about it.


----------



## Alex C. (Mar 4, 2019)

Bink said:


> View attachment 56224
> These memes get me every time x’3


True, true..


----------



## wolflover44 (Mar 4, 2019)

goldcatmask said:


> Lesbian here, i don't associate with the LGBT community though. Their actions give us a bad rep.


What you mean ?


----------



## goldcatmask (Mar 4, 2019)

wolflover44 said:


> What you mean ?



Talkin about the whole social justice thing. Comedians being harassed for making a joke about gay people. That guy who identified as a woman screaming at a GameStop employee and destroying store property because the kid called him a 'sir'. That sorta thing.


----------



## wolflover44 (Mar 5, 2019)

goldcatmask said:


> Talkin about the whole social justice thing. Comedians being harassed for making a joke about gay people. That guy who identified as a woman screaming at a GameStop employee and destroying store property because the kid called him a 'sir'. That sorta thing.


I agree its gotten out of control


----------



## NightTripper (Mar 5, 2019)

goldcatmask said:


> Talkin about the whole social justice thing. Comedians being harassed for making a joke about gay people. That guy who identified as a woman screaming at a GameStop employee and destroying store property because the kid called him a 'sir'. That sorta thing.



I love how many comedians with gay friends tell "gay jokes" and people lose their minds over it simply because they're so up their own ass they take it as a personal attack, when 99% of the time they've just missed the point completely. 

And I know what video you're talking about with the gamestop thing. We're at a point now in society where sometimes it's hard to tell which gender is which with all the mixing and matching, the best people can do is try.  
I've known men who naturally looked feminine and women who naturally looked like guys. Sometimes all you can do is take a shot, It's 50/50. If your skin is so thin knowing damn good and well you confuse people, Then you lash out at them for not being able to tell, $%&# you, I tried to be nice, get out of my store! In spite of what you may tell yourself, YOU ARE NOT SPECIAL and it's pure insanity to expect the world to submit to you. 

And I say this having trans friends. I love you all but lets face it, not all of you are passing, chill out and focus more on being a decent person than an overly sensitive one.


----------



## VileTypos (Mar 5, 2019)

I’m totally straight, not a lie and definitely not attracted to dudes I’m being completely honest hell I’ll wear Supreme to prove it *sweats*


----------



## NightTripper (Mar 5, 2019)

BackPaw said:


> Word substitution is a good way to self-analyse whether your opinions are discriminatory or not.
> 
> Looks like you hold a few prejudices towards trans people.  You might want to deal with that.



It's also a good way to analyze if someone on the internet has an opinion worth listening to or if they're just trying to fan flames of aggravation in an effort to make themselves feel superior. 

Looks like you hold a few troll tenancies. You might want to deal with that.


----------



## BackPaw (Mar 5, 2019)

NightTripper said:


> It's also a good way to analyze if someone on the internet has an opinion worth listening to or if they're just trying to fan flames of aggravation in an effort to make themselves feel superior.
> 
> Looks like you hold a few troll tenancies. You might want to deal with that.


Of course.  That must be it.  No other possible interpretation is possible.

BTW, your comment makes zero sense...but thanks for posting.  Mwah!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 5, 2019)

Maybe we could stop this right now before things get worse and the thread gets locked?


----------



## Simo (Mar 5, 2019)

Or maybe the people making offensive comments towards trans people could be reprimanded? I think that would be better.


----------



## Faexie (Mar 5, 2019)

NightTripper said:


> I love how many comedians with gay friends tell "gay jokes" and people lose their minds over it simply because they're so up their own ass they take it as a personal attack, when 99% of the time they've just missed the point completely.
> 
> And I know what video you're talking about with the gamestop thing. We're at a point now in society where sometimes it's hard to tell which gender is which with all the mixing and matching, the best people can do is try.
> I've known men who naturally looked feminine and women who naturally looked like guys. Sometimes all you can do is take a shot, It's 50/50. If your skin is so thin knowing damn good and well you confuse people, Then you lash out at them for not being able to tell, $%&# you, I tried to be nice, get out of my store! In spite of what you may tell yourself, YOU ARE NOT SPECIAL and it's pure insanity to expect the world to submit to you.
> ...


Never met that person but a coworker told me about this genderfluid client they met. They alternate between man and woman every once in a while but always dress androgynously so therecs no way to tell which pronoun they want for them today, and they get really mad if you guess it wrong (thankfully not to the point of throwing a tantrum though)

I don't mind if you identify as outside the binary, but in that case you shouldn't get offended that people misgender you-most of the time itcs an honest mistakeb not an attempt to be rude...

I'm bi myself and will fight for lgbt rights if need be but I don't really interact with the community aside from watching youtube videos sometimes. Not because I don't want to associate with them but because I don't feel the need.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 5, 2019)

You know who I really distrust? Cis people, cismen in particular. They're just always so dramatic. Making mountains out of molehills, looking for any excuse to start yelling about this or that. 
Like, ffs Brian, we're trying to revel in our queerness over here. Put down the pitchfork for two fucking seconds, will ya? 
And in before anyone calls me a misandrist or cissexist, I'll have you know that I'm dating a cisman. Okay? I've got cis friends. I'm not saying all of them are bad, just that there's very few of them who are chill and it's making all the chill ones look really bad. Just saying...

What were we supposed to be talking about again? Oh, right. 

I'm bi and poly (which isn't part of the acronym, but I like to share  )



Infrarednexus said:


> LGBT group/*organization*


When have we ever been known to be organized? As an out and proud disaster bisexual, I question the validity of this statement.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 5, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> You know who I really distrust? Cis people, cismen in particular. They're just always so dramatic. Making mountains out of molehills, looking for any excuse to start yelling about this or that.
> Like, ffs Brian, we're trying to revel in our queerness over here. Put down the pitchfork for two fucking seconds, will ya?
> And in before anyone calls me a misandrist or cissexist, I'll have you know that I'm dating a cisman. Okay? I've got cis friends. I'm not saying all of them are bad, just that there's very few of them who are chill and it's making all the chill ones look really bad. Just saying...
> 
> ...


Apologies, but I have heard people call it many different of things and I honestly am not sure so I just included some of the things I have heard.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 5, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Apologies, but I have heard people call it many different of things and I honestly am not sure so I just included that part.


I'm teasing, of course. 
But organization does seem like a rather... large word to tack on to the acronym. Like, there are definitely LGBTQIA+ organization_s_, but as a whole we are not organized. Like African Americans aren't the "black organization".


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 5, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> I'm teasing, of course.
> But organization does seem like a rather... large word to tack on to the acronym. Like, there are definitely LGBTQIA+ organization_s_, but as a whole we are not organized. Like African Americans aren't the "black organization".


I can happily agree with you on that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 5, 2019)

Wait, what was this thread about again?

Does a mix of heterosexual, biromantic and demiromantic count?


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 5, 2019)

@Infrarednexus @Le Chat Nécro
If we were organised I think we'd have come up with an acronym that's easier to pronounce! ;D


Regarding the above discussion, we're all grown ups right? So we shouldn't be distrustful towards a whole group of people because we saw a video on Youtube of one of them being silly. 

We're all old enough to know that we should try not to judge books by their covers 'n all that, folks.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 5, 2019)

^ Couldn't resist not with this goldie =p


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Mar 5, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @Infrarednexus @Le Chat Nécro
> If we were organised I think we'd have come up with an acronym that's easier to pronounce! ;D
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is not all adults know how to act their age and can make gross misjudgments as children can. This can also be attribute to poor education and bad life choices one makes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 5, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> The problem is not all adults know how to act their age and can make gross misjudgments as children can. This can also be attribute to poor education and bad life choices one makes.



Yups. 

and like...basically any of us would feel pretty ticked off if we found out that people were giving us the cold-shoulder because they saw a Youtube video that claimed 'people like us' were up to no good. So the least we can do is avoid doing that to other people. x3

Sadly a lot of threads and spaces on the internet that are ostensibly about celebrating LGBT, end up just becoming places where people try to drive a wedge between LGB and T.


----------



## alphienya (Mar 5, 2019)

Is it safe to say that I'm trans here or should I go back to egg clicker websites for the time being?


----------



## wolflover44 (Mar 5, 2019)

I don't mind trans people but honestly the whole transgender thing is so confusing


----------



## luffy (Mar 5, 2019)

The heck is goin' on here?

I'm cisgender and straight but ? why care what people do in their personal lives?  If someone reacts crazily to being misgendered, that's not an inherent trait in the trans community, that's an inherent trait _in that person_.  You're gonna find crazy where crazy is, regardless of what crazy does/thinks, it just manifests in those ways because that's what that individual is invested in.  If something's unreasonable just back out of it.  Less upset on both sides.

Anyway, back on topic please  No more deviation!


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Mar 5, 2019)

Im gay, and totally out of the closet. It was super weird even at 28 years old telling my parents. But thankfully I am in a position where I am free to live my own life.


----------



## kekuee (Mar 5, 2019)

I officially decided that I'm bi. My lil' kekuee is giving me so many mixed messages that I just said screw it.

I haven't told anyone IRL though. I haven't gotten into a relationship yet so I don't think it matters at this point.


----------



## kekuee (Mar 5, 2019)

Also, I don't think someone should get SUPER mad if someone accidentally misgenders them, but if it's a purposeful and/or constant thing, that's when it becomes a bit of problem.

If we can all just be chill and talk things out, everyone will be much happier. I don't think screaming at people that they're "toxic" or "SJW's" will get someone who's being a dick to stop being a dick. That'll just make them more upset.



Also yeah, can we chill on the "trans people who get triggered if you misgender them" thing? I think this thread almost crossed _the line_ at one point. Dat's not good. Like, we don't have to be ResetEra but we also don't have to be 4chan either.


----------



## Floofy Puggles (Mar 5, 2019)

JakeTheFoXx said:


> Im gay, and totally out of the closet. It was super weird even at 28 years old telling my parents. But thankfully I am in a position where I am free to live my own life.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 5, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> If we were organised I think we'd have come up with an acronym that's easier to pronounce! ;D


One of the reason I tend to use QUILTBAG rather than one of the LGBT+ extensions. It gets the point across, and keeps me from tripping over a long list of letters.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 5, 2019)

Oh God, when in the history of ever is humanity organized?  we love telling ourselves we're better than animals as we act like animals.  

I chose SPENTS - Special People Everywhere Not That Special.   Also, really wanted to make an acronym.

Bi at best, lesbian at worst, crooked at least.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 5, 2019)

NightTripper said:


> I love how many comedians with gay friends tell "gay jokes" and people lose their minds over it simply because they're so up their own ass they take it as a personal attack, when 99% of the time they've just missed the point completely.
> 
> And I know what video you're talking about with the gamestop thing. We're at a point now in society where sometimes it's hard to tell which gender is which with all the mixing and matching, the best people can do is try.
> I've known men who naturally looked feminine and women who naturally looked like guys. Sometimes all you can do is take a shot, It's 50/50. If your skin is so thin knowing damn good and well you confuse people, Then you lash out at them for not being able to tell, $%&# you, I tried to be nice, get out of my store! In spite of what you may tell yourself, YOU ARE NOT SPECIAL and it's pure insanity to expect the world to submit to you.
> ...


 @NightTripper
Dude, I was originally going to ignore this thread, (as I sense a bit of anger in your posting); but - I think I'll chime in, (and I'll say this): the life experiences and backgrounds of many LGBT folks is not the same for everybody, and so - some people are simply *more sensitive* to these types of incidents and jokes bacause they may have come from highly discriminatory backgrounds, or might have had some horrible experiences (during their upbringings) that many of them are still recovering from, as adults.

And so, when someone has had a miserable childhood, (for example) - hearing these types of jokes or - being subjected to rude, disrespectful behavior by a store clerk - simply compounds many of those bad experiences (from the past), and basically "rubs salt into old wounds" as they say - and as a result, some people react very negatively to that.

(My point is) - someone acting up inside a store - doesn't just come up out of nowhere, usually. There's a lot of history behind those types of acts, in all likelihood.

And on that note - if someone is unsure of one's particular gender - (I find) that it's usually just best *to ask* him/her whatever pronoun they prefer, and then I go by whatever they tell me.

That way there - they still feel respected, and I don't make any embarrassing mistakes, either.


----------



## mahaute (Mar 5, 2019)

*hand wave* hello! I'm.... bi? Pan? Omni? Attracted to silly people who make dumb jokes??

In all seriousness tho, I am in a straight and open relationship. The bf kinda like the concept of me with another girl ...

I have also been hanging on with queers like... most of my life. The VAST majority of my friendship/relationship have fallen someone in the alphabet soup of the lgbt+ spectrum. I legit know more people who are in the community that who aren't.

Sure, there's the ocasional asshat, but in general, irl queers are the friendliest, chillest people I know.

... Then again I live in a VERY liberal part of canada, So the chill cloud is pretty much a given. In my personal experience, the only "problematic" lgbt+ peps I have seen where online and either trying to cause trouble, posing, or just really, really young. I also firmly beleive that interacting with the community on a regular basis IRL is the best way to "tame" the wilder ones and knock some sense into the bitchy one.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 6, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> One of the reason I tend to use QUILTBAG rather than one of the LGBT+ extensions. It gets the point across, and keeps me from tripping over a long list of letters.


I get that, but quiltbag also sounds frumpy to me. Like a lumpy old lady.

Also for anyone interested, that's a cool site called queeringthemap.com where people can pin their experiences in the community to points on a map. This could be anything from first same gender crush to getting legally married. It's a neat look at where we all are and the moments that matter in our lives.


----------



## wolflover44 (Mar 7, 2019)

I just recently came out I'm Bi and am just starting my way into the LGBT community it's a great group of people


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 7, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> I get that, but quiltbag also sounds frumpy to me. Like a lumpy old lady.
> 
> Also for anyone interested, that's a cool site called queeringthemap.com where people can pin their experiences in the community to points on a map. This could be anything from first same gender crush to getting legally married. It's a neat look at where we all are and the moments that matter in our lives.



Wait I thought we were all in this for the frumpy old women?

Don't tell me I was mistaken.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Wait I thought we were all in this for the frumpy old women?
> 
> Don't tell me I was mistaken.



Crazy cat ladies


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 7, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Crazy cat ladies



Yeah, that's what these 'fur' affinity forums are all about aren't they?


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Wait I thought we were all in this for the frumpy old women?
> 
> Don't tell me I was mistaken.


But aren't we as gays supposed to be fabulous?

Are this is why we aren't an organization. Can't even get our goals straight (pun intended)


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Mar 7, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> But aren't we as gays supposed to be fabulous?
> 
> Are this is why we aren't an organization. Can't even get our goals straight (pun intended)


*DID SOMEONE SAY...... FABULOUS?!?!??!?!*
*


*
(God I am good with these references......)


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> But aren't we as gays supposed to be fabulous?
> 
> Are this is why we aren't an organization. Can't even get our goals straight (pun intended)


All I can think about is this.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 8, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> All I can think about is this.


I much prefer


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 8, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> -Crimes-








Gregg rulz, ok?


----------



## Filter (Mar 8, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Crazy cat ladies


In furry fandom, the term "cat ladies" takes on a whole new meaning.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 8, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> I much prefer



Personally I am less about round bombs and more about round buns. :3


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 9, 2019)

I think I'm Bi

But considering I'm only 15 I can never be completely sure yet
However I'm as sure as I'll ever be


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 9, 2019)

DraakcTheDragon said:


> I think I'm Bi
> 
> But considering I'm only 15 I can never be completely sure yet
> However I'm as sure as I'll ever be


While it's true that sexuality can shift a bit over time, I would say 15 is definitely old enough to say whether you're attracted to one sex/gender or multiple.  Not all the decisions we make as teens are bad. 

I think I was around 13-15 (I know what school I went to, but can't remember what exact grade I was in) when I came into the realization that I was bi. The only reason I'd assumed I was straight previously is that ikkle mungo wasn't always very smart, and didn't realize there was such a thing as being attracted to more than one gender.

*--- THE BELOW REPLIES ARE ONES I'D ALREADY MADE EARLIER, FROM A POST THAT IS NOW REMOVED ---*


Ramona Rat said:


> I don't mind if you identify as outside the binary, but in that case you shouldn't get offended that people misgender you-most of the time itcs an honest mistakeb not an attempt to be rude...


As a non-binary person who has been misgendered a _lot_ despite information about my gender/preferred pronouns being readily available... I find it's... complicated. Generally, to me, honest mistakes aren't a big deal, _but_ if you yourself are trans or otherwise care about people's pronouns being respected, I will expect you to put in at least a modicum of effort to figure out someone's pronouns before using gendered pronouns about them. Put in the same amount of effort you expect me to, basically. And if you can't find the information, use the singular "they" rather than pick a pronoun at random.

*--- THE BELOW PARAGRAPH IS A NEW ADDITION EXPANDING ON WHAT I ORIGINALLY SAID ---*
(I was almost exclusively referred to as "he" during the events that lead to me resigning early from staff - including by trans people who'd publicly ranted about how they found it irritating when people didn't go to their profile to find they weren't cis, and instead acted with surprise or cut any flirting short when the subject came up after weeks or months of chatting. This, to me, is very dehumanizing; you're expecting a certain level of consideration as common courtesy in regards to yourself, but you don't consider me to be worth that base level of human dignity?)



Le Chat Nécro said:


> I'm bi and poly (which isn't part of the acronym, but I like to share  )


*--- THE BELOW PARAGRAPH INCLUDES A MINOR ADDITION EXPANDING ON WHAT I ORIGINALLY SAID ---*
I personally think there's enough commonality between the prejudice around polyamory and other QUILTBAG identities that poly fits in just fine. (Plus you can't have more than one completely straight person in an allosexual triad anyway.) Doesn't mean poly people need to identify as QUILTBAG (nor do aces - I know that some don't), but if they do feel they belong, I don't think it's grounds for gatekeeping.

*--- NOW BACK TO YOUR REGULARLY SCHEDULED REPLIES ---*


Le Chat Nécro said:


> I get that, but quiltbag also sounds frumpy to me. Like a lumpy old lady.


That's fair. To me it sounds... a little bit quirky, I guess, and mildly bohemian/hippie-esque. I've actually considered making a purse/messenger bag (I want so many things to fit in my purse that realistically it's not really a purse anymore once I'm done) incorporating a quilt-ish thing of bi/genderqueer/poly pride flags.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 9, 2019)

I’m nestled so far into LGBT it’s not even funny. Have plenty of people who try to tell me my legal marriage doesn’t count too. Isn’t that nice?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 9, 2019)

Skychickens said:


> I’m nestled so far into LGBT it’s not even funny. Have plenty of people who try to tell me my legal marriage doesn’t count too. Isn’t that nice?


Sky, it counts!  they're just jealous of how happy, sexy, and amazing you are!

Just tell them they're jealous of us having a smorgasbord of people to choose from while they are limited to one category.  
Grants on being temporarily closed!  Awesome!


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> While it's true that sexuality can shift a bit over time, I would say 15 is definitely old enough to say whether you're attracted to one sex/gender or multiple.  Not all the decisions we make as teens are bad.
> 
> .



On this subject, I was desperate to convince myself that I was straight when I was 15. I had a girlfriend and I don't think I was as nice to her as I should have been, in part because I was under the impression that being a real man meant that I had to conform to a standard of machismo that I imagined. Since I wasn't muscle bound, I thought that meant I had to compensate by being brash, rude and always try to pay in full for meals out even though I knew that she'd want to split the bill 50:50.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Mar 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> On this subject, I was desperate to convince myself that I was straight when I was 15. I had a girlfriend and I don't think I was as nice to her as I should have been, in part because I was under the impression that being a real man meant that I had to conform to a standard of machismo that I imagined. Since I wasn't muscle bound, I thought that meant I had to compensate by being brash, rude and always try to pay in full for meals out even though I knew that she'd want to split the bill 50:50.


I am sorry you went through that and it really shows why gender stereotypes are bad. (Though I had the exact opposite problem most of the women not all mind you were fairly abusive towards me when I was younger and as left me with a crippling fear and disliking of women. Mind you I have been bullied by guys too but that was far more infrequent and the worse case being when I was six or so by a jr. high school student.)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 9, 2019)

Gender stereotype or progressive woman for a 50/50 split?  sounds like she was being thoughtful.

Sorry about your experience, Zero.  hopefully it has gotten better.  I'm a little (probably understatement) aggressive and so hope I don't create uneasiness.  If I do, please let me know.  I am truly sorry for how bad it was.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm just here to say...


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Personally I am less about round bombs and more about round buns. :3


Por que no los dos?



DraakcTheDragon said:


> I think I'm Bi
> 
> But considering I'm only 15 I can never be completely sure yet
> However I'm as sure as I'll ever be


Don't know if you meant to imply this or not, but I think it's important to say...  sexual experience is not a prerequisite for certainty. 
I have not so much as kissed a girl, but I am very certain that I would like to. 
So long as you are happy with the label you pick, that's all that matters. 



quoting_mungo said:


> That's fair. To me it sounds... a little bit quirky, I guess, and mildly bohemian/hippie-esque. I've actually considered making a purse/messenger bag (I want so many things to fit in my purse that realistically it's not really a purse anymore once I'm done) incorporating a quilt-ish thing of bi/genderqueer/poly pride flags


If you want some inspo, NerdyKeppie.com makes some sweet pride merch in just about every flag known to man.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 9, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm just here to say...


Maaan. I miss Tezzy on these forums.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> On this subject, I was desperate to convince myself that I was straight when I was 15. I had a girlfriend and I don't think I was as nice to her as I should have been, in part because I was under the impression that being a real man meant that I had to conform to a standard of machismo that I imagined. Since I wasn't muscle bound, I thought that meant I had to compensate by being brash, rude and always try to pay in full for meals out even though I knew that she'd want to split the bill 50:50.


Also a fair point. I suppose what I was trying to say is more that age is not a disqualifier to labeling your sexuality in itself. Of course it's still dependent on working through things, which everyone will do in their own time. 

I keep teasing my partners that I collect gay men. Both husband and boyfriend lean heavily on the gay side, at least far as experience goes. And it's funny.


----------



## Deathless (Mar 9, 2019)

It's funny because I was talking with one of my friends about how the majority of the furry fandom is LGBTQ+ (me being bi/pan myself) and I just think that just proves how accepting the fandom really is! 

(Also congrats with coming out!)


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Mar 9, 2019)

Hewwo uwu
I am both the B and the T in LGBT+!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 9, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Hewwo uwu
> I am both the B and the T in LGBT+!


And super fun


----------



## Bink (Mar 9, 2019)

DraakcTheDragon said:


> I think I'm Bi
> 
> But considering I'm only 15 I can never be completely sure yet
> However I'm as sure as I'll ever be


_Oh gods, I can’t believe I’m about to do this..._
Age I don’t think matters really, once you hit puberty/are past it at least. Before that you’re still developing too much as a person. I know because I’m 26... and I’m pretty sure I just found out I’m bi also. I even posted in this same thread saying how I was straight, sharing a meme I though was hilarious... and I realize now I found it funny as hell because I could relate to it, even if I wasn’t sure why.

~redacted the rest cuz I'm a drama queen~ (and its back again... cue Katie Perry's "Hot n Cold")

WARNING: this thread has given me a TON to think about lately... as such a huge text wall of me being a selfish venting narcissist is gonna be after this so if you’re not interested... well tbh I don’t care 

I’ve always been really empathetic and have friends and family who are gay and trans... I just thought I had a really open mind, and I do.. but I could also relate to them I didn’t even know why... which is why I’ve always considered myself completely straight...

A lot of people have asked me if I was gay and I always wondered why. I guess I give off that vibe. But I knew I wasn’t. But now I realize I’m not 100% straight and it really has put things in perspective. I’m not gay, but I’m not straight.

I can’t believe it took me so long to catch on and I feel stupid. I’m not even sure yet tbh... and it’s confusing as hell... but I’ve thought on it enough lately and even said it out loud.. and it feels right to me. Bisexual as a label just feels right to me... it helps me comprehend the conflicting thoughts I’ve had lately... sometimes I do feel gay.. but saying I’m gay doesn’t feel right, because I also feel straight... actually I feel more straight than gay.. I’d say 70-30 ratio.

What’s most confusing to me is this sudden “change of heart” I always considered myself 100% straight.. any thoughts counter to this kinda brushed off and shoved down. I’ve done this with a TON of stuff in my life and it literally made me so depressed until I got the to point I couldn’t handle it anymore. I’ve recently started to let myself “be me” and not hold back. Because of this Im so much happier lately... So maybe that’s why it took me this long..

Sorry for the essay to anyone reading this, I’ve had a lot of this running through my mind lately and I’m still too afraid to talk to anyone I really know about it... because it’s still a pretty fresh realization, I’m still myself working it out (did I mention how confused I feel?), and I don’t really know how to deal with other people’s reactions right now... hell I can barely handle my own emotions right now.

Erm if you made it this far, thanks.  Needed to share my thoughts somewhere, it’s a lot to keep inside...


----------



## MuFFinZ (Mar 9, 2019)

Well, seems my straightness might have become a bit crooked lately..
Wonder if visiting my first furrycon had anything to do with it? 


Never really met anyone LGBT before then (to my knowledge)
I can atleast say one thing, you all are awesome!


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 9, 2019)

I have to say, on the matter of age, from personal experience, I oscillated between straight and bi to outright gay within the last five years. I'm still not entirely sure if I am actually gay, even though I feel more gay than bi. This might change, it's changed before. I'm almost 24 now


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 9, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I have to say, on the matter of age, from personal experience, I oscillated between straight and bi to outright gay within the last five years. I'm still not entirely sure if I am actually gay, even though I feel more gay than bi. This might change, it's changed before. I'm almost 24 now


Sexuality can and often does shift a bit over time. Not in the sense that someone who'd been straight all their life will suddenly wake up lispingly gay one day, but in the sense that what, exactly, you're attracted to can change as you develop as a person. Sometimes this can mean the "gay vs straight ratio" of a bisexual individual shifts, or someone who's considered themselves exclusively gay or straight go a little bit bi-curious. Sometimes it can mean you go (probably gradually) from liking vapid, preppy girls to liking nerdy girls majoring in STEM. Or whatever. 

For me, I have a loose tendency to be attracted to men older than I and women younger than I. Not by any means an absolute, but a marked trend when looking at whom I have developed attraction to, and especially at what people I end up developing an emotional/romantic attraction to (leaning demiromantic). I strongly suspect that this is liable to loosen up as I get older.



Bink said:


> I can’t believe it took me so long to catch on and I feel stupid. I’m not even sure yet tbh... and it’s confusing as hell... but I’ve thought on it enough lately and even said it out loud.. and it feels right to me. Bisexual as a label just feels right to me... it helps me comprehend the conflicting thoughts I’ve had lately... sometimes I _do_ feel gay.. but saying I’m gay doesn’t feel right, because I also feel straight... actually I feel more straight than gay.. I’d say 70-30 ratio.


I think feeling foolish for not realizing sooner is often part of coming to terms with one's sexuality. Try not to beat yourself up about it. I had some very supportive people in my social circles when I first figured out that I was bi, which probably helped a lot. Carrying the label you feel most comfortable with is exactly the right thing to do.

I personally never tried quantifying my attraction to men vs women (or enbies etc - to me personally the duality of "bi" is "same and other" and does not exclude non-binary or trans individuals), because _to me_ it never seemed like a very useful metric. Like, while I'm in bed with a girl I'm obviously in bed with her and who cares whether I'm 25% or 75% attracted to women? Right then I'm (hopefully) 100% paying attention to her. If it's a helpful tool for you to work out your feelings, by all means use it, just don't feel obligated to quantify your attraction.

It's okay to feel conflicted or confused. In the last couple of years I developed a massive crush on someone after spending very little time total with them; this is not something I normally do. It takes a long-ass time for me to develop the kind of emotional bond that seems to be a prerequisite for even considering thinking about someone romantically. Yeah, not this person. I spent somewhere between six months and a year (or possibly more) agonizing over how the hell to handle these feelings that had sprung up on me practically overnight, at least compared to how gradually I'm used to romantic interest coming on. It confused and freaked me out. While this is not a typical tale of the development of sexuality causing conflict within oneself, it might help to illustrate that you're not alone. I'm over thirty and apparently my feels still catch me off guard.


----------



## Bink (Mar 9, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> I think feeling foolish for not realizing sooner is often part of coming to terms with one's sexuality. Try not to beat yourself up about it. I had some very supportive people in my social circles when I first figured out that I was bi, which probably helped a lot. Carrying the label you feel most comfortable with is exactly the right thing to do.
> 
> I personally never tried quantifying my attraction to men vs women (or enbies etc - to me personally the duality of "bi" is "same and other" and does not exclude non-binary or trans individuals), because _to me_ it never seemed like a very useful metric. Like, while I'm in bed with a girl I'm obviously in bed with her and who cares whether I'm 25% or 75% attracted to women? Right then I'm (hopefully) 100% paying attention to her. If it's a helpful tool for you to work out your feelings, by all means use it, just don't feel obligated to quantify your attraction.


I guess I just defaulted to this because I've seen others do so... (not exactly a good reason lol). I understand what you mean though and that makes a lot of sense to me. I mean I'd say I'm _generally _attracted to more females than males.. But by no means am I _more likely _to be attracted to (or be in a relationship with) someone based solely on their sex, if that makes any sense.

Also.. thanks for not only taking the time to read, but also to give some helpful insight.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Maaan. I miss Tezzy on these forums.


What's a Tezzy? Sounds hella gay.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 9, 2019)

Bink said:


> I guess I just defaulted to this because I've seen others do so... (not exactly a good reason lol). I understand what you mean though and that makes a lot of sense to me. I mean I'd say I'm _generally _attracted to more females than males.. But by no means am I _more likely _to be attracted to (or be in a relationship with) someone based solely on their sex, if that makes any sense.
> 
> Also.. thanks for not only taking the time to read, but also to give some helpful insight.


That makes plenty of sense to me. And as I said, obviously whatever way you feel is helpful to you to describe your sexuality is going to be the best way for you to do it. Just wanted to make sure you were doing it for you and not because you thought it was some kind of... standard or mandatory bi metric. 

I think I have a bit of a male bias, though at the same time I'm generally more likely to notice pretty women than hot men, so it's not as simple as setting attraction as a point on a sliding scale. I happen to be in a relationship with two men, but at the same time my longest-standing crush is my female BFF. I'd probably be having it off with women more often if I hung out in more spaces where I'm liable to run into queer ladies. *shrug* I've got some ridiculous social anxiety and never really learned how to meet new people aside from being introduced to them by mutual friends.


----------



## wolflover44 (Mar 11, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm just here to say...


Love This !


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm a lesbian, and I hate flannel.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 12, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> I'm a lesbian, and I hate flannel.


Hats.  And, while not hate, a strong dislike of dogs.


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 12, 2019)

Pan here my dudes


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 13, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> I'm a lesbian, and I hate flannel.


But it's so comfy!!

Though cuffed jeans are supposed bi-culture and I hate that look so *shrug*


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 13, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> But it's so comfy!!
> 
> Though cuffed jeans are supposed bi-culture and I hate that look so *shrug*



My flannel jacket is in the back of my closet, where I was 3 years ago.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 13, 2019)

Jeans and a t-shirt.  I just am not one for fashion.  Wal-Mart is my friend.  So is Goodwill.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 13, 2019)

Jeans, t-shirts, flannel? 

How about....


Nothing at all?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 13, 2019)

Stupid sexy Flanders...


----------



## Peach's (Mar 13, 2019)

there are straight furries?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 13, 2019)

Yes.  it's just furry culture is super tolerant.  not like comic con cultures where if I dress like Rogue or Psylocke or Witchblade everyone feels the need to be touchy-feely or tell me how my lifestyle is impractical when you have Deadpool.


----------



## Aznig (Mar 13, 2019)

Bruh but flannels are nice af


....

Oh.. wait :V


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 18, 2019)

Gay, but don't consider myself LGBT. I try not to make my sexuality a big deal, fun to joke about on occasion though.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> On this subject, I was desperate to convince myself that I was straight when I was 15. I had a girlfriend and I don't think I was as nice to her as I should have been, in part because I was under the impression that being a real man meant that I had to conform to a standard of machismo that I imagined. Since I wasn't muscle bound, I thought that meant I had to compensate by being brash, rude and always try to pay in full for meals out even though I knew that she'd want to split the bill 50:50.


I'mI'm straight, but toxic masculinity is one hell of a drug. I used to be a supreme shitbag, though a lot better than many of my peers.


IncubusZenith said:


> Pan here my dudes


Pan is cool, but the joke must be made. Forgive me;


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 18, 2019)

I am bisexual.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 18, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I have to say, on the matter of age, from personal experience, I oscillated between straight and bi to outright gay within the last five years. I'm still not entirely sure if I am actually gay, even though I feel more gay than bi. This might change, it's changed before. I'm almost 24 now


Gay person here who had a girlfriend longer than he has had boyfriends combined.

Yet claims to be gay.

Started as straight.
Become bisexual. (Aka bicurious if anything.)
Became more lenient to gay but still bisexual.
Now I'm hella gay. (As in now if you post a pic of a girl, it won't budge.)

Although I feel like this is permanent. Doesn't stop me from say having my fursona be bisexual. Because he's neutral.
Still make him lean to gay side and give him a boyfriend for obvious reasons of me myself being gay. Sadly no BF, still buying for 10k



Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Pan is cool, but the joke must be made. Forgive me;


I'm putting you in the timeout corner.


----------



## Bink (Mar 18, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Sadly no BF, still buying for 10k






They always say buying “gf”... but they knew that they were _actually _getting a bf. Animal cartoons and semi-gay online role playing growing up... no wonder furries are on the rise!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 18, 2019)

Recently realized I'm gay, though I've had girlfriends in the past.
Nothing ever really came from those relationships.
Not even attracted to women.
Only been deeply in love with a couple guys.
Single as of recently, but I'm working on myself for a while first.


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Mar 18, 2019)

LGBT stants for Luigi Got Big Tittes


----------



## real time strategist (Mar 18, 2019)

Gay, I used to be super afraid of people finding out, but now I don't really care.


----------



## Shadowprints (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm bisexual and prefer males, but I also want wife n kids some day.


----------



## Peach's (Mar 18, 2019)

Transgender, on HRT going on 5 years now.

Sexuality: most, not a big fan of normal and masculine dudes however, I like my boys cute


----------



## asymv (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm fem-leaning genderqueerand pansexual, and I love my lesbian GF.


----------



## Uathúil (Mar 18, 2019)

You know how I'm gonna come out? I'm going to write "sexual" on a piece of paper, tape it to a pan, and leave it for my family to find.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 19, 2019)

Uathúil said:


> You know how I'm gonna come out? I'm going to write "sexual" on a piece of paper, tape it to a pan, and leave it for my family to find.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm bi and probably a trans girl too


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 19, 2019)

Bink said:


> View attachment 57363
> They always say buying “gf”... but they knew that they were _actually _getting a bf. Animal cartoons and semi-gay online role playing growing up... no wonder furries are on the rise!










real time strategist said:


> Gay, I used to be super afraid of people finding out, but now I don't really care.


But how do you feel about them knowing you don't know what an airport is?



Uathúil said:


> You know how I'm gonna come out? I'm going to write "sexual" on a piece of paper, tape it to a pan, and leave it for my family to find.


"Oh god, he has a pan fetish!"


----------



## Uathúil (Mar 19, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> "Oh god, he has a pan fetish!"


Hahaha! My parents would honestly do something like that.


----------



## saverrthehuskuforums (Mar 19, 2019)

Bi as shit, but I don't like associating myself with the community, toxic, toxic people, for the most part..


----------



## real time strategist (Mar 19, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> But how do you feel about them knowing you don't know what an airport is?


*has flashbacks to that damn mission on hard* don't remind me


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 19, 2019)

Good lord - I thought this thread was dead already.. 
Gay folks (like myself) are awesome.. that's all I gotta say.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 19, 2019)

Uathúil said:


> Hahaha! My parents would honestly do something like that.


On the flip side, pansexuality should seem like a relief after that.


----------



## Peach's (Mar 19, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> I'm bi and probably a trans girl too


crack that egg girl


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 19, 2019)

Uathúil said:


> Hahaha! My parents would honestly do something like that.



My parents think pan-sexual means somebody who rapes animals. S:


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Mar 19, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> *My parents think pan-sexual means somebody who rapes animals. S:*


*WHAT?......*
Where did they get that idea from????


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 19, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> My parents think pan-sexual means somebody who rapes animals. S:


What the fuck!


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 19, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> *WHAT?......*
> Where did they get that idea from????



No idea, they just randomly mentioned that 'did you hear, there's a new gender now [how silly] ?' in a phone call. 
So I inquired further and they revealed that the 'new gender' was pansexuality, and that it involves having sex with animals.

So I can't wait until they discover the furry fandom.


----------



## Bonerots (Mar 19, 2019)

goldcatmask said:


> Talkin about the whole social justice thing. Comedians being harassed for making a joke about gay people. That guy who identified as a woman screaming at a GameStop employee and destroying store property because the kid called him a 'sir'. That sorta thing.



The trans woman* who yelled at the grown man* that misgendered her*. 

Fixed it for you.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Mar 19, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> No idea, they just randomly mentioned that 'did you hear, there's a new gender now [how silly] ?' in a phone call.
> So I inquired further and they revealed that the 'new gender' was pansexuality, and that it involves having sex with animals.
> 
> So I can't wait until they discover the furry fandom.


You did say your parents were anti-vax right? I am now very worried about your well being.... (I am also concern where they are getting this information from....)


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 19, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> You did say your parents were anti-vax right? I am now very worried about your well being.... (I am also concern where they are getting this information from....)


Fallow is pretty far removed from his parents given he's studying the effects of climate change on plankton near Svalbard or something.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 19, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> You did say *your parents were anti-vax right*? I am now very worried about your well being.... (I am also concern where they are getting this information from....)



_Not entirely. _
My guess is that they heard the 'pansexual' thing through some chain of Chinese whispers.



Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Fallow is pretty far removed from his parents given he's studying the effects of climate change on plankton near Svalbard or something.



My parents aren't climate change deniers, and it's probably not fair to describe them as 'anti vax'. 

I brought up the pansexual thing because I thought it was hilarious that that's what they'd ended up thinking it was, not because I view them as mean. x3


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 19, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> _Not entirely. _
> My guess is that they heard the 'pansexual' thing through some chain of Chinese whispers.



I guess if by Pan you mean the half-goat ancient Greek deity, that could almost make sense...


----------



## Peach's (Mar 19, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I guess if by Pan you mean the half-goat ancient Greek deity, that could almost make sense...


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 19, 2019)

Peebes said:


> crack that egg girl


Thanks! I appreciate the support 

I guess the main thing that's been holding me back is that I'm worried that subconsciously my reason for wanting to be a girl is that a lot of my online friends are trans. Since I've had terrible bouts of loneliness in the past, I was worried that my desire stems from wanting to be closer to my friends, rather than me coming to this conclusion on my own. It makes it a little hard to commit to the idea. I KNOW I idolize and am jealous of femininity, and I KNOW I don't like a lot of my masculine traits but
I dunno

I just wanna be sure that I'm not doing this just to be closer to my friends.


----------



## Peach's (Mar 19, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> Thanks! I appreciate the support
> I guess the main thing that's been holding me back is that I'm worried that subconsciously my reason for wanting to be a girl is that a lot of my online friends are trans. Since I've had terrible bouts of loneliness in the past, I was worried that my desire stems from wanting to be closer to my friends, rather than me coming to this conclusion on my own. It makes it a little hard to commit to the idea. I KNOW I idolize and am jealous of femininity, and I KNOW I don't like a lot of my masculine traits but
> I dunno
> I just wanna be sure that I'm not doing this just to be closer to my friends.


Hmmm. I suggest you talk to transgender people irl. That might clear your confusion here, as it will either affirm your transgender-ness, or you might realize the seriousness of the situation (gender dysphoria). I do want to note also that there isn't a binary here of either feminine man and transwomen, like everything else in life there is a gradation between, you might be between those. It might be more helpful to ask exactly what you want rather than what identity group you belong to.


----------



## Arvid (Mar 29, 2019)

Nope. I'm a _*Straight*_.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 29, 2019)

Gay AF!!!


----------



## Lorim (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm gay as well. I don't usually make a big deal out of it though, it's become fairly normal to me, although it took a while until it got there.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm straight as an arrow and I'm confident enough in my own skin that gay ppl don't threaten me. The idea that someone else's sexual preference makes some ppl feel threatened just confuses me. If someone of the same gender expresses interest in you, is it all that hard to say "I'm flattered that you find me attractive but I don't swing that way?"

To each their own, IMO.

I do find it fascinating that straight ppl seem to be a minority in the furry fandom. I've never heard of a good explanation for that.


----------



## fourur (Mar 30, 2019)

i"m gay, womans are hard to get


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Mar 30, 2019)

fourur said:


> i"m gay, womans are hard to get


YOU do realize what you said can easily be rephrased into a innuendo right?..... (Either that or I am delusional..........)


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 30, 2019)

fourur said:


> i"m gay, womans are hard to get



Previously I've turned women down, because I'm gay. 

But I think they sometimes think that I'm just being very rude in order to make an excuse. S:


----------



## Tendo64 (Mar 30, 2019)

For a little while I thought I was gay because it just so happened that the first person I became attracted to was a girl, so I kinda just told myself "oh, so that's why I was never attracted to guys" but no, after that it never happened again, and I started finding guys attractive. 

By the way, I was legitimately attracted to this girl because, let's say I've had some dreams. Not elaborating on that.

I call myself straight now, but I guess I'm technically heteroflexible maybe? I don't know, I'm not calling myself LGBT though. It was a one-time thing, so I think I'm just straight.


----------



## Trndsttr (Apr 1, 2019)

I’m Pan so yeet


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 1, 2019)

I am unsure currently what I am attracted to.


----------



## Peach's (Apr 1, 2019)

getting back into the swing of the gays with some gay sex to boot


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 1, 2019)

Peebes said:


> getting back into the swing of the gays with some gay sex to boot



You had sex with a boot?


----------



## Arvid (Apr 1, 2019)

I’m now beggining to question if I’m Asexual now. But at the moment in time, I’m still Straight.


----------



## Faexie (Apr 3, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> Thanks! I appreciate the support
> 
> I guess the main thing that's been holding me back is that I'm worried that subconsciously my reason for wanting to be a girl is that a lot of my online friends are trans. Since I've had terrible bouts of loneliness in the past, I was worried that my desire stems from wanting to be closer to my friends, rather than me coming to this conclusion on my own. It makes it a little hard to commit to the idea. I KNOW I idolize and am jealous of femininity, and I KNOW I don't like a lot of my masculine traits but
> I dunno
> ...


How do you feel about your male body and about being seen as male? If you don't feel any discomfort about it, I personally wouldn't say that you're trans.

That's because I don't believe someone can be trans without gender dysphoria. I think people who claim to be that are just feminine guys or masculine girls. Gender is not about personality and interests, it's about what you feel you are inside. And neurology apparently, there are studies that found that the average trans brain is closer to the average brain of cis people of the gender they identify with.

Brain scans are not enough to diagnose gender dysmorphia though, because neurological sexual dymorphism is more of a "on average" thing, rather than an absolute.

It's enough to indicate that gender is not entirely a social construct tho


----------



## Faexie (Apr 3, 2019)

I don't know if I mentioned it before, but I'm bi (maybe pan, but I don't know many non binary people). I used to think I was gay though, because I was sexually harrassed when I was 13 so romantic male attention made me extremely nervous. Though now that I think about it I did feel attraction towards guys, but if they showed interest I was like "nope. Nopenopenopenopenope. back off. fuck that".

My first and current boyfriend (now husband) managed to make me feel relaxed enough to give it a try though, somehow.

And now I'm also polyamorous, though I might as well be mono since I'm so much of a shut in XD


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> You had sex with a boot?



People do...


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 3, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> How do you feel about your male body and about being seen as male? If you don't feel any discomfort about it, I personally wouldn't say that you're trans.
> 
> That's because I don't believe someone can be trans without gender dysphoria. I think people who claim to be that are just feminine guys or masculine girls. Gender is not about personality and interests, it's about what you feel you are inside. And neurology apparently, there are studies that found that the average trans brain is closer to the average brain of cis people of the gender they identify with.
> 
> ...


I don't feel discomfort so much as I do apathy
I don't really like my broad shoulders nor do I like my body hair though, and I sometimes find myself jealous of women and how pretty they are and wish I could be like them.
I also wouldn't mind boobs
Plus women get to wear cute pretty frilly dresses and get to enjoy cute...well, girly things without any judgement and I wish I had that.

It gets confusing a bit too because when I imagine myself as a girl it comes with a sense of pleasure, but when I imagine myself as being like, an old woman, that switches to fear. I want to be _pretty_.

I don't really conceptually understand gender is or what it means to "feel" male or female though.
I'm also a bit worried that part of my interest in transitioning stems from the fact that I kinda fetishize cuteness and worry that my desire comes from wanting to _be _cute. Also that it might be from a desire to be closer to my friends, as a large number of them are trans girls.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Apr 3, 2019)

"How many here are LGBT?"

Isn't it a common fact all Furries are gay?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 3, 2019)

Limedragon27 said:


> "How many here are LGBT?"
> 
> Isn't it a common fact all Furries are gay?


Rule 16: There are no women on the internet


----------



## Skittles (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm Bi o/ I don't think EVERY furry is gay though.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 3, 2019)

Sqizzle said:


> I'm Bi o/ I don't think EVERY furry is gay though.


Of course not.
There's just an above average representation of gays in the fandom.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Apr 3, 2019)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Rule 16: There are no women on the internet



Yup, they don't call it sausage fest for nothing.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Apr 3, 2019)

Sqizzle said:


> I'm Bi o/ I don't think EVERY furry is gay though.



Yea true, it was a joke.


----------



## Skittles (Apr 3, 2019)

Limedragon27 said:


> Yea true, it was a joke.



Fair =D


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm trans and pan. My family thinks I must be under demonic influence but I finally got a job where they don't just tolerate me being trans (even though I have not started hormone therapy yet and still look like a dude), but they openly embrace it without hesitation.

Like, the only friction I had was because I used my legal name on my Résumé. But I can openly use my fem voice there and no one looks at me funny, even at the end of the day when I got a bit of stubble on my face.


----------



## Faexie (Apr 3, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> I don't feel discomfort so much as I do apathy
> I don't really like my broad shoulders nor do I like my body hair though, and I sometimes find myself jealous of women and how pretty they are and wish I could be like them.
> I also wouldn't mind boobs
> Plus women get to wear cute pretty frilly dresses and get to enjoy cute...well, girly things without any judgement and I wish I had that.
> ...


Seems like you just want to be pretty then 

There's nothing wrong with exploring who you are, as long as you're not hurting anyone

People are going to judge you wether you're a trans girl or a pretty boy, so just do what you want


----------



## Skittles (Apr 3, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> I don't feel discomfort so much as I do apathy
> I don't really like my broad shoulders nor do I like my body hair though, and I sometimes find myself jealous of women and how pretty they are and wish I could be like them.
> I also wouldn't mind boobs
> Plus women get to wear cute pretty frilly dresses and get to enjoy cute...well, girly things without any judgement and I wish I had that.
> ...




I have to admit.. The cute frilly dresses are appealing.. xP


----------



## Faexie (Apr 3, 2019)

Sqizzle said:


> I have to admit.. The cute frilly dresses are appealing.. xP


I saw guys who look good as heck in dresses!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 3, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> How do you feel about your male body and about being seen as male? If you don't feel any discomfort about it, I personally wouldn't say that you're trans.
> 
> That's because I don't believe someone can be trans without gender dysphoria. I think people who claim to be that are just feminine guys or masculine girls. Gender is not about personality and interests, it's about what you feel you are inside. And neurology apparently, there are studies that found that the average trans brain is closer to the average brain of cis people of the gender they identify with.
> 
> ...


More than anything adding nuance and/or playing devil's advocate, I'm not even sure which myself:
(Also note that I'm gendering bodies below, and I'm aware of the problems inherent with this especially when discussing trans* issues, but it's basically for brevity/expediency.)

Now, first of all, I don't consider myself trans, but I know that a lot of enbies do.
I don't experience dysphoria in regards to my physical body, though I have had experiences where being in a position of being artificially "closer" to a male body has felt shoe-droppingly "right" in a way I don't generally feel about my body. I _have_ experienced something akin to dysphoria regarding non-physical expressions/experiences of gender. It's not an everyday thing, and on a day-to-day basis I don't reflect on gender much, to be honest. For me, my experience of gender is a spiritual/internal thing rather than related to the shell I wear. I'm sort of... nominally female because that's what my body is, but I don't entirely experience myself as female on a sense-of-internal-self level.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 3, 2019)

Okay. I’ve said that I’m Straight. I’ve said that I’m beginning to question if I’m Asexual. But there’s one problem with LGBT.

I don’t support it.

I know I’m going to get shot by 1000+ Bullets by all of you. Ever since I became a Furry, one of my Friends has constantly reminded me that the Fandom has a lot of LGBT Stuff going on.

The reason I don’t support it is because I don’t find it right. I’m not comfortable with the idea of two People of the same Gender being in love.

And about me questioning if I’m Asexual, I’m also wondering if being Asexual is a part of LGBT as if I were to be Asexual, then that might cause some problems because I’m Anti-LGBT.

So again, load your Guns and fire me with Bullets for not supporting LGBT. I’m ready for it.


----------



## Peach's (Apr 3, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> For me, my experience of gender is a spiritual/internal thing


I've been thinking about this a lot lately, gender for non-conforming folks acts kind of like a un-examined universal spirituality, and its easy to see why skeptical people are soo confused by us, if it wasn't for the fact that there is also some scientific weight to transgender stuff. 

If this was the ancient past, a lot of transgender people would of  been one of their spiritual foci, in a lot of such culture we bring good luck, and bless and curse children. Makes sense, we use the masculine and feminine energy at once in one being. 

relevant Babylonian myth


----------



## Faexie (Apr 3, 2019)

Dagex said:


> Okay. I’ve said that I’m Straight. I’ve said that I’m beginning to question if I’m Asexual. But there’s one problem with LGBT.
> 
> I don’t support it.
> 
> ...


Why do you think two people of the same gender shouldn't be in love? We can discuss it in pm if you prefer.

LGBT is more of an alliance for people who think that people should have the right to live their romantic and sexual life how they want to (as long as it only involves consenting adults). You can call yourself an asexual without affiliating with them, though from my experience people who are anti gay have some false notions about it, or just think it's wrong because it feels wrong, even though they never questioned their feelings about it.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 3, 2019)

Dagex said:


> Okay. I’ve said that I’m Straight. I’ve said that I’m beginning to question if I’m Asexual. But there’s one problem with LGBT.
> 
> I don’t support it.
> 
> ...


Tbh I don't care.
Just don't get in my way and I won't get in yours.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 4, 2019)

Peebes said:


> I've been thinking about this a lot lately, gender for non-conforming folks acts kind of like a un-examined universal spirituality, and its easy to see why skeptical people are soo confused by us, if it wasn't for the fact that there is also some scientific weight to transgender stuff.


I mean, there are a lot of ways to be trans* or non-binary, and I'm not going to try to make any blanket statements about how people in those categories experience their gender. For me personally, gender and physical sex are to some degree separate - a not-entirely-unsuitable comparison might be the separation of sex and love. For others, they might be intrisically entwined, and that's a completely valid experience as well. 

I saw this article a little while back that I found really interesting on the subject of trans*/enby experiences of dysphoria: www.dailydot.com: 10 transgender and non-binary people explain what gender dysphoria feels like


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 4, 2019)

Panromantic enbysexual with strong asexual tendencies. Genderfluid. Really into musicals.


----------



## Skittles (Apr 4, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> I saw guys who look good as heck in dresses!



Same, But this here Squirrelwolf certainly wouldn't hehe


----------



## Skittles (Apr 4, 2019)

Zehlua said:


> Panromantic enbysexual with strong asexual tendencies. Genderfluid. Really into musicals.



I had to Google.. I feel dumb.. ._.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 4, 2019)

Sqizzle said:


> I had to Google.. I feel dumb.. ._.


Hey, you're not dumb! These words are new to me, too! Took me a long time to find exactly what I am


----------



## Arvid (Apr 4, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> Why do you think two people of the same gender shouldn't be in love? We can discuss it in pm if you prefer.
> 
> LGBT is more of an alliance for people who think that people should have the right to live their romantic and sexual life how they want to (as long as it only involves consenting adults). You can call yourself an asexual without affiliating with them, though from my experience people who are anti gay have some false notions about it, or just think it's wrong because it feels wrong, even though they never questioned their feelings about it.


I understand that it's an Alliance.

But it's just the idea of two People of the same Gender being in love or someone changing their Gender to the opposite. Something about it doesn't seem right to me which is why I'm so up against it. And I'm not trying to be rude or offend anyone who's a part of the LGBT Community.

And I'm assuming that what you're saying is that if I'm Asexual then I won't be a part of LGBT or I don't have to affiliate myself with it? Again, I'm not trying to offend anyone who is a part of LGBT, I'm just sharing my Stance and Opinion on it.



Prometheus_Fox said:


> Tbh I don't care.
> Just don't get in my way and I won't get in yours.


Don't worry, I won't.


----------



## Faexie (Apr 4, 2019)

Dagex said:


> I understand that it's an Alliance.
> 
> But it's just the idea of two People of the same Gender being in love or someone changing their Gender to the opposite. Something about it doesn't seem right to me which is why I'm so up against it. And I'm not trying to be rude or offend anyone who's a part of the LGBT Community.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that asexuals are not part of the lgbt community, just that you can be yourself without caring about that.

So you just think it's wrong because it feels wrong? My guess is that you've been taught that over and over as a child and you don't want to question that :V


----------



## Arvid (Apr 4, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> So you just think it's wrong because it feels wrong? My guess is that you've been taught that over and over as a child and you don't want to question that :V


I haven't been taught to hate on LGBT. I stumbled upon it someday and thus' hearing about it just made me have those Opinions. Nobody has taught me to hate on them. Not even my Family.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 4, 2019)

Rainbow Roo said:


> Be careful about having opinions that go against the majority on these forums and how you word how you feel.  You are an outlier if you are speaking in the opposite direction of the LGBT scene here.  I wrote a long post about my experiences as being a trans individual for about all of my life in furry (19 years or so).  Even though I lived the life as a trans furry the thread was shut down and my post was censored/deleted within a few hours of writing it and then re-opened.  I had been hoping that having lived as TG individual and then deciding (through finding my faith) that it had been a mistake in my life would be acceptable to post about in a thread that was discussing religion/atheists vs theists.  That line of thought upset some people here and it was not long after that that my post was deleted by a moderator.  I have a feeling that if I had posted in the opposite direction, that is - someone who had been religious for a long time and then deciding to abandon religion/faith in order to come out as gay or TG, my post would not have been deleted and possibly celebrated.  The experience left me feeling like I was dealing with an echo chamber.
> 
> If there is/was nothing inherently wrong with being trans, then I don't understand why the need to shut down/delete/censor a post that may come along if it goes against being trans from someone who has lived a trans life.  It just comes off IMHO like you are trying to keep any dissenters from shedding light to others who may be on the fence about it themselves.  I just didn't want others, possibly younger furs to make the same mistakes I felt I had made in my life.  This offended people, apparently.
> 
> I get the feeling that people like you and I are allowed to feel the way we want to feel on the issue Dagex.  We're just not supposed to be too vocal about it here because we are not the majority.  Might makes right and all that.  I admire your courage and hope others won't be afraid to post in kind if they feel or see things in a similar manner.  Best of luck to you. <3


Yeah. You are right about my Opinion that could possibly go against others in both FurAffinity and the Fandom in General. Guess I should try to not be to vocal about my Stance on LGBT. And thanks for the best of luck. :]


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2019)

Rainbow Roo said:


> Be careful about having opinions that go against the majority on these forums and how you word how you feel.  You are an outlier if you are speaking in the opposite direction of the LGBT scene here.  I wrote a long post about my experiences as being a trans individual for about all of my life in furry (19 years or so).  Even though I lived the life as a trans furry the thread was shut down and my post was censored/deleted within a few hours of writing it and then re-opened.  I had been hoping that having lived as TG individual and then deciding (through finding my faith) that it had been a mistake in my life would be acceptable to post about in a thread that was discussing religion/atheists vs theists.  That line of thought upset some people here and it was not long after that that my post was deleted by a moderator.  I have a feeling that if I had posted in the opposite direction, that is - someone who had been religious for a long time and then deciding to abandon religion/faith in order to come out as gay or TG, my post would not have been deleted and possibly celebrated.  The experience left me feeling like I was dealing with an echo chamber.
> 
> If there is/was nothing inherently wrong with being trans, then I don't understand why the need to shut down/delete/censor a post that may come along if it goes against being trans from someone who has lived a trans life.  It just comes off IMHO like you are trying to keep any dissenters from shedding light to others who may be on the fence about it themselves.  I just didn't want others, possibly younger furs to make the same mistakes I felt I had made in my life.  This offended people, apparently.
> 
> I get the feeling that people like you and I are allowed to feel the way we want to feel on the issue Dagex.  We're just not supposed to be too vocal about it here because we are not the majority.  Might makes right and all that.  I admire your courage and hope others won't be afraid to post in kind if they feel or see things in a similar manner.  Best of luck to you. <3



Unfortunately some religious institutions advertise their ability to 'cure' people of being gay or transgender.

Medical professionals are critical of these claims, because there's no evidence anybody can be 'cured' of those things, and they're not diseases in the first place. In fact, gay and transgender folk who spend their time seeking 'cures' are often left disappointed and the process can be damaging to people's mental health- resulting in individuals who didn't have anything wrong with them in the first place being left with actual illnesses.

The site has a lot of young gay and transgender users, and they don't benefit from reading material that insinuates there's something 'wrong' with them. The furry fandom is one of the few corners of society in which many of them can feel genuinely comfortable, precisely because it's an environment that is positive about lgbt people.

So let's keep it that way <3.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 4, 2019)

What in the hot hell happened after I unwatched this?! 

Some of this is just blatantly homophobic and transphobic. Like, what is wrong with y'all?!


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2019)

> Redacted by staff



There have always been gay people, and animal sexuality is diverse.
Homosexuality is observed in every major animal group:
Homosexual behavior in animals - Wikipedia


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2019)

Bluefire is being  a bit dishonest here with the quote he chose, because the scientist was saying that, while homosexual behaviour is common in animals, it usually occurs in the context of bisexuality. Bluefire removed it from its original context to change its meaning.

For any younger furries who are gay, trans, bi etc and feel that they don't belong- don't worry; we got your back on this. There's nothing wrong with you and society is increasingly waking up and leaving homophobia behind. The future will be bright and you can be proud of who you are.


@Misha Bordiga Zahradník 

So much Crime.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 4, 2019)

> Redacted by staff


That is litteraly taking it out of context in a practice called cherry-picking.

I'd ignore this asshole in case he's just trolling. Mods will be on later.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 4, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> That is litteraly taking it out of context in a practice called cherry-picking.
> 
> I'd ignore this asshole in case he's just trolling. Mods will be on later.


A quote is literally taking a piece of text out. Not copy pasting an entire article. Wtf "cherry picking" like just because you disagree with me doesn't mean you have to act like you didn't go to english class and learn how to quote.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2019)

> Redacted by staff



The full quote:
"Simon LeVay introduced caveat that "[a]lthough homosexual behavior is very common in the animal world, it seems to be very uncommon that individual animals have a long-lasting predisposition to engage in such behavior to the exclusion of heterosexual activities. Thus, a homosexual orientation, if one can speak of such thing in animals, seems to be a rarity."[8] One species in which exclusive homosexual orientation occurs, however, is that of domesticated sheep (_Ovis aries_).[9][10] "About 10% of rams (males), refuse to mate with ewes (females) but do readily mate with other rams."[10]"

Taking small amounts of people's text and presenting them without context in order to change their meaning is called 'quote mining' or 'cherry picking' and it's a form of lying.

You claimed to be religious, and I presume your religion has _some things to say_ about people who lie.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 4, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> A quote is literally taking a piece of text out. Not copy pasting an entire article. Wtf "cherry picking"





Fallowfox said:


> The full quote:
> "Simon LeVay introduced caveat that "[a]lthough homosexual behavior is very common in the animal world, it seems to be very uncommon that individual animals have a long-lasting predisposition to engage in such behavior to the exclusion of heterosexual activities. Thus, a homosexual orientation, if one can speak of such thing in animals, seems to be a rarity."[8] One species in which exclusive homosexual orientation occurs, however, is that of domesticated sheep (_Ovis aries_).[9][10] "About 10% of rams (males), refuse to mate with ewes (females) but do readily mate with other rams."[10]"
> 
> Taking small amounts of people's text and presenting them without context in order to change their meaning is called 'quote mining' or 'cherry picking' and it's a form of lying.
> ...


First off, I'm not lying. Second off, my religion states to try to be christlike, and while that means not lying ofc, it also is known to be impossible to accomplish and there's things called repenting, forgiveness, etc. I won't go into it all, but basically- no, I'm not lying. I'm quoting. If you don't like it then ignore it. I didn't come here to argue over a dang quote from an article you posted. If i wanted to argue i would've posted an article myself of my pov.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 4, 2019)

Here's the thing.
At the end of the day, being gay means I exist in a state at odds with the average person. I know this.
There's nothing wrong with understanding that normal means being in line with the average person, and that is not anything other than cis-het.
The only thing I want is for people to understand that it's not an ethical problem. I'm still a good person and what I do in my life, as long as it doesn't infringe on others, is nobody else's business.

I don't require other people to validate my life and I don't need other people to accept me for something so menial.
I just want to be treated fairly by the strength of my character and to be perfectly honest, no anti-gay person i've run into here has been rude to me about it.
You don't have to like what I do and it isn't my job to make you change your mind. I don't care.

As long as there's a baseline level of respect, that's all I need. I'm even open to the possibility to making friends with people who don't accept homosexuality even if I am one.
People are very nuanced and we're worth more than one or two unpopular opinions.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 4, 2019)

Here is just one quick little viewpoint post of my religion on this matter. 

The Church distinguishes between same-sex attraction and homosexual behavior. People who experience same-sex attraction or identify as gay, lesbian, or bisexual can make and keep covenants with God and fully and worthily participate in the Church. Identifying as gay, lesbian, or bisexual or experiencing same-sex attraction is not a sin and does not prohibit one from participating in the Church, holding callings, or attending the temple.

Sexual purity is an essential part of God’s plan for our happiness. Sexual relations are reserved for a man and woman who are married and promise complete loyalty to each other. Sexual relations between a man and woman who are not married, or between people of the same sex, violate one of our Father in Heaven’s most important laws and get in the way of our eternal progress. People of any sexual orientation who violate the law of chastity can be reconciled with God through repentance. As followers of Christ, we resist immoral behavior and strive to become like Him.

www.lds.org: The Family: A Proclamation to the World


----------



## Arvid (Apr 4, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> What in the hot hell happened after I unwatched this?!
> 
> Some of this is just blatantly homophobic and transphobic. Like, what is wrong with y'all?!


Listen. People have their Views and Opinions on subjects. So let us all be and just continue further discussion. We’re not going to cause havoc unless you start it first(Feel free to put it the other way around though).


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 4, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Here is just one quick little viewpoint post of my religion on this matter.
> 
> The Church distinguishes between same-sex attraction and homosexual behavior. People who experience same-sex attraction or identify as gay, lesbian, or bisexual can make and keep covenants with God and fully and worthily participate in the Church. Identifying as gay, lesbian, or bisexual or experiencing same-sex attraction is not a sin and does not prohibit one from participating in the Church, holding callings, or attending the temple.
> 
> ...





> Judge not, that you be not judged. For with the judgment you pronounce you will be judged, and with the measure you use it will be measured to you.
> Matthew 7:1-2



www.houstonchronicle.com: 20 years, 700 victims: Southern Baptist sexual abuse spreads as leaders resist reforms

Catholic Church sexual abuse cases - Wikipedia


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 4, 2019)

Dagex said:


> Listen. People have their Views and Opinions on subjects. So let us all be and just continue further discussion. We’re not going to cause havoc unless you start it first(Feel free to put it the other way around though).



This sounds a lot like you consider your right to express your opinion unchallenged to be more sacrosanct than LGBT people's right to exist.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 4, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> www.houstonchronicle.com: 20 years, 700 victims: Southern Baptist sexual abuse spreads as leaders resist reforms
> 
> Catholic Church sexual abuse cases - Wikipedia


Please do not post scropture to try and falsify my quote. Besides, as i said before, it is impossible to be entirely christlike, we are human and humans judge things, the point of the scripture isn't literal. People tend to forget that. Don't judge harshly. If you judge in example of that person seems nice, that's fine right? But don't judge someone by saying they have tattoos so they must be mean. I'm not going to post a scripture of my own to counter you because again, I'm not here to argue.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 4, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Please do not post scropture to try and falsify my quote. Besides, as i said before, it is impossible to be entirely christlike, we are human and humans judge things, the point of the scripture isn't literal. People tend to forget that. Don't judge harshly. If you judge in example of that person seems nice, that's fine right? But don't judge someone by saying they have tattoos so they must be mean. I'm not going to post a scripture of my own to counter you because again, I'm not here to argue.


You came here to invalidate others for who they are and how they live. You use your faith as a bludgeon against others, and I will happily crush that bludgeon.

Oh, and if the bible isn't meant to be taken litteraly, doesn't that mean one can interpret its passages? If so then can the passages about the unity of man and woman be not interpreted as written from aged perspectives of priests themselves flawed by bigotry?

What certainty do you have that your bible is not purposefully tainted by the devil's work to lead you astray in hatred?


----------



## Faexie (Apr 4, 2019)

I wonder how so many anti gay people have been joining a community that's well know for how gay it is... 

Are you trying to save those poor depraved furries or something?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 4, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> You came here to invalidate others for who they are and how they live. You use your faith as a bludgeon against others, and I will happily crush that bludgeon.
> 
> Oh, and if the bible isn't meant to be taken litteraly, doesn't that mean one can interpret its passages? If so then can the passages about the unity of man and woman be not interpreted as written from aged perspectives of priests themselves flawed by bigotry?
> 
> What certainty do you have that your bible is not purposefully tainted by the devil's work to lead you astray in hatred?


I did NOT come here to invalidate people and how they live. I came here stating my beliefs and you took that up as an opportunity to "attack" my beliefs. If anything, you're the problem here. And no, you don't just interpret it any way you want. It has specific meanings that aren't always the literal message. Now how could i know my books are true? The story of Joseph Smith. Literally impossible without the lords help, it is truly the lords work. I believe in these things, and if you want to say that last message, that sir, is not very christlike of you. I do not wish to continue this any further as you seek to only attack my beliefs. Good day.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 4, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> I wonder how so many anti gay people have been joining a community that's well know for how gay it is...
> 
> Are you trying to save those poor depraved furries or something?


I haven't noticed a lot of anti gay.  And I'm not one. I don't believe in it but i don't attack them or anything.


----------



## Simo (Apr 4, 2019)

"Thou shalt not take vengeance, nor bear any grudge against the children of thy people, but thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself: I am the LORD."

-Leviticus 19:18

~

If you didn't come here to be mean, calling gay and trans people disgusting certainly would seem to violate the spirit not only of Christianity, but of the Torah and Old Testament, which can be read in diverse ways, aside from the literal. Not all Christians or Jews views view homosexuality as some kind of sin; nor do they feel inclined to carry on about it in public or on a thread merely asking about if there's other Bisexual furries in the fandom.

It sounds awfully like you're in the realm of bearing a grudge when you say, "





> Redacted by staff



I tend to read Torah in more a general and symbolic sense, but I do get the idea you're walking a line here, in the spirit of not holding grudges and loving your neighbors. I mean, I don't go out of my way to call my neighbors disgusting.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 4, 2019)

Dagex said:


> If what you mean by that is that I'm trying as hard as I can to get my Opinion of LGBT out there then I'm in no way trying to do that. I'm just trying to say that we all have Opinions here. So let LGBT, Homophobics, Transphobics, you name it, post here. Again, I'm in no way trying to get my Views out there to everyone and rubbing it in there Faces.
> 
> I'm going to try and stay away from this Thread before I get driven out of the Fandom.




Talk about false equivalency.  So yes, you're saying that you can question the validity of our lives, sexual orientation and relationships, but we must not question your opinion.  
If you feel "driven out of the fandom" by this, then go, just go.  You won't be missed.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 4, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> I haven't noticed a lot of anti gay.  And I'm not one. I don't believe in it but i don't attack them or anything.


Here's the thing.
I get what you're saying and what you're trying to do, but I'm sure you understand that much of the modern world is still vehemently ant-gay.
We in the US are still being persecuted because of it by many (even though acceptance is now above 60% iirc)
Some LGBT people have become more radicalized because of it, too.

You must understand why many, if not most of us, refuse to ascribe to your ideology and might even attack you for it. Not saying they're right, but still.
However, I'm of the mind that people should be allowed to speak their opinion without fear of being deplatformed. I'd like us all to be able to have neutral, moderated discussion, even if the opinions being discussed are ultimately unpopular.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 4, 2019)

I would like to point out that worship of god and being gay are not incompatible. The bible is the work of man, and thus flawed and informed by our interpretations, and we are only now coming to understand ourselves so fully as humans. It is impossible that god made us in his image and that to be gay is not part of that image as it occurs naturally; and no good god would torture his children by making them gay or trans to only deny them fulfillment of themselves as people. To think of a god so bitter and resentful of his creation would be to think of a god not worthy of worship.



Bluefiremark II said:


> I haven't noticed a lot of anti gay.  And I'm not one. I don't believe in it but i don't attack them or anything.





Bluefiremark II said:


> Sexual relations between a man and woman who are not married, or between people of the same sex, violate one of our Father in Heaven’s most important laws and get in the way of our eternal progress.





> Redacted by staff


----------



## Arvid (Apr 4, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> I wonder how so many anti gay people have been joining a community that's well know for how gay it is...
> 
> Are you trying to save those poor depraved furries or something?


Well, maybe these Anti-LGBT People became a Furry [For whatever reason here]. Just because People are Anti-LGBT doesn't mean that they cannot be a Furry.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 4, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Now that they are gone I would like to point out that worship of god and being gay are not incompatible. The bible is the work of man, and thusly flawed and informed by our interpretations, and we are only now coming to understand ourselves so fully as humans. It is impossible that god made us in his image and that to be gay is not part of that image as it occurs naturally, and that no good god would torture his children by making them gay or trans to only deny them fulfillment of themselves as people. To think of a god so bitter and resentful of his creation would be to think of a god not worthy of worship.


You are right. He wouldn't torture us by making us in his image and then making some gay. Because he didn't.  He gave us agency, choice. And as we go on with life some of us are gay. He did not force you to be. And by the way.. there's more books than the bible. I have the book of mormon for example, and that my friend is a work of god. Translated by an uneducated farm boy who started his story at around 14, you can't explain that. Why? Because it's by the power of god it was translated. If you don't believe that , fine with me.  If you believe in god or not, is your agency not mine. But don't go bashing on someone elses beliefs just because they're different.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 4, 2019)

I'll say this now, we are all gods children and i love each and every one of you as brothers and sisters. We may share different beliefs or disagree, but that doesn't mean we must hate eachother. While i believe homosexuality is not right, i will still love you as a son or daughter of god.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 4, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> I'll say this now, we are all gods children and i love each and every one of you as brothers and sisters. We may share different beliefs or disagree, but that doesn't mean we must hate eachother. While i believe homosexuality is not right, i will still love you as a son or daughter of god.


Just keep church separated from state as it was intended and there won't be a problem.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 4, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> You are right. He wouldn't torture us by making us in his image and then making some gay. Because he didn't.  He gave us agency, choice. And as we go on with life some of us are gay. He did not force you to be. And by the way.. there's more books than the bible. I have the book of mormon for example, and that my friend is a work of god. Translated by an uneducated farm boy who started his story at around 14, you can't explain that. Why? Because it's by the power of god it was translated. If you don't believe that , fine with me.  If you believe in god or not, is your agency not mine. But don't go bashing on someone elses beliefs just because they're different.


www.sciencemag.org: Giant study links DNA variants to same-sex behavior
I'm going to avoid flat out roasting the book of Mormon out of respect, but by what certainty can we say said uneducated farm boy did not imperfectly translate God's word? Is that not presumptuous of mankind to assume such perfection? 



Bluefiremark II said:


> I'll say this now, we are all gods children and i love each and every one of you as brothers and sisters. We may share different beliefs or disagree, but that doesn't mean we must hate eachother. While i believe homosexuality is not right, i will still love you as a son or daughter of god.


You cannot be at once disgusted by someone for being who they naturally are and truly love them.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 4, 2019)

I'll try not to join in, but I'll leave my point here: (And before someone says it, this is not directed at anyone, or at least not on the forums)
*Do not* use your beliefs as a way to excuse your actions.
*You *have a brain and the ability to think; *Your ancestors ate from the tree of knowledge*, surely you should KNOW that it does not matter, as long as they are happy with who they are.
*You don't *have to agree with it, no one will ever force you to agree with it. (Or at least I won't force you.)

But if you* can't* *respect *one's right to marry someone of the same gender, or even one's right to become a trans, then you do not paint yourself nor your beliefs in a positive light.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 4, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> www.sciencemag.org: Giant study links DNA variants to same-sex behavior
> I'm going to avoid flat out roasting the book of Mormon out of respect, but by what certainty can we say said uneducated farm boy did not imperfectly translate God's word? Is that not presumptuous of mankind to assume such perfection?
> 
> 
> You cannot be at once disgusted by someone for being who they naturally are and truly love them.


DNA does not equal god. 
Second, you can think he could have imperfectly translated, but it is by faith that religion works. Why? Because if god showed himself then everyone would believe and do it just because and not cause they want to. Faith is an impirtant aspect and i believe it. If you don't that's up to you. But even so, how would an uneducated farm boy write the magnificent book that the book of mormon is? I think it's quite an amazing thing honestly. And yes, i do love each and every person, and i am not disgusted by people, i am disgusted in the ways satan has corrupted society, but your souls sre what matter.  And we are all sons and daughters of god. 

If you want to go on, you can. Your choice. But you won't change my mind.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 4, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> So yes, you're saying that you can question the validity of our lives, sexual orientation and relationships, but we must not question your opinion.


No. You can question my Opinion and you have the Right to oppose to my Opinion. I'm not going to stop you.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 4, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> DNA does not equal god.
> Second, you can think he could have imperfectly translated, but it is by faith that religion works. Why? Because if god showed himself then everyone would believe and do it just because and not cause they want to. Faith is an impirtant aspect and i believe it. If you don't that's up to you. But even so, how would an uneducated farm boy write the magnificent book that the book of mormon is? I think it's quite an amazing thing honestly. And yes, i do love each and every person, and i am not disgusted by people, i am disgusted in the ways satan has corrupted society, but your souls sre what matter.  And we are all sons and daughters of god.
> 
> If you want to go on, you can. Your choice. But you won't change my mind.


DNA is literally the instructions that make us what we are. The blueprint of humanity itself. To denounce that blueprint as not the work of god would be to say that all humanity is no longer his work or image.

PS: Which would be blasphemy btw.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 4, 2019)

I sort of enjoy how the majority of what I've said is just being ignored.

Really says something.

I'm out. Enjoy whatever the hell this all is.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 4, 2019)

.... okay, heres the thing, What did i say earlier? Agency, choice. He didn't give us choice for nothing. He gave us more than just choice. Do you HONESTLY THINK god sits there personally organizing every bit of DNA in existence. No, he doesn't obviously. Are you even studied in religion? If not, then study it before you start rambling on about things that are false.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 4, 2019)

This is turning into a religion only talk, so i am out. This thread is about lgbt so leave my religion out of it if you are going to ONLY talk about my religion and not lgbt.
@Misha Bordiga Zahradník


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> .... okay, heres the thing, What did i say earlier? Agency, choice. He didn't give us choice for nothing. He gave us more than just choice. Do you HONESTLY THINK god sits there personally organizing every bit of DNA in existence. No, he doesn't obviously. Are you even studied in religion? If not, then study it before you start rambling on about things that are false.



Speaking from experience, no we_ can't_ just decide to be straight.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 4, 2019)

Okay. I think we need to all calm down here. I'm not sure how this all started(But I'm pretty sure it was me who was responsible for this even starting. Which if it is, my sincere apologies for starting this mess.)

I feel like it's time to go back to what the OP was saying. Let's just all chill out and go back to Normal.

*P.S: I'm out too.*


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 4, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Speaking from experience, no we_ can't_ just decide to be straight.


Techniy you can, but, even if not then well guess what?  Never did i say "you're going to hell" or anything.  I only stated my beliefs and said I'd still respect you.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 4, 2019)

I am NOT responding to ANY more messages regarding my religion purely. this thread is for LGBT so KEEP TO THE TOPIC AND DON'T BASH ON PEOPLE'S BELIEFS. Thank you and goodbye.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 4, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> .... okay, heres the thing, What did i say earlier? Agency, choice. He didn't give us choice for nothing. He gave us more than just choice. Do you HONESTLY THINK god sits there personally organizing every bit of DNA in existence. No, he doesn't obviously. Are you even studied in religion? If not, then study it before you start rambling on about things that are false.


If DNA is the instructions for or image, and God does not inform those instructions, then our image is not informed by the instructions of God. Which is to say, what you have posited is that we are not made in the image of God. 

But if we posit that humans are made in his image and the instructions that inform the creation of that image are his work, then we must accept that it is in God's image to be homosexual, bisexual, trans, etc. 

Thus to denounce those who are homosexual as disgusting is to call God disgusting, and to blaspheme against him. To betray his love with your spite and cast your lot in with the adversary.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 4, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> If DNA is the instructions for or image, and God does not inform those instructions, then our image is not informed by the instructions of God. Which is to say, what you have posited is that we are not made in the image of God.
> 
> But if we posit that humans are made in his image and the instructions that inform the creation of that image are his work, then we must accept that it is in God's image to be homosexual, bisexual, trans, etc.
> 
> Thus to denounce those who are homosexual as disgusting is to call God disgusting, and to blaspheme against him. To betray his love with your spite and cast your lot in with the adversary.


Yeah...Umm....Can we just stop this now? @Bluefiremark II has stated that he doesn't want to be a part of this now.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 4, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> If DNA is the instructions for or image, and God does not inform those instructions, then our image is not informed by the instructions of God. Which is to say, what you have posited is that we are not made in the image of God.
> 
> But if we posit that humans are made in his image and the instructions that inform the creation of that image are his work, then we must accept that it is in God's image to be homosexual, bisexual, trans, etc.
> 
> Thus to denounce those who are homosexual as disgusting is to call God disgusting, and to blaspheme against him. To betray his love with your spite and cast your lot in with the adversary.


Okay... I'll say this one thing. Image. We look like god. Not sexuality, that's agency and DNA, god, people do NOT understand religion.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 4, 2019)

Dagex said:


> Yeah...Umm....Can we just stop this now? @Bluefiremark II has stated that he doesn't want to be a part of this now.


Yeah i don't. It's not even about lgbt now it's literally them bashing on my religion and that's it.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 4, 2019)

Maybe don't come into threads and be homophobic and all around horrible then? Coming into a thread to state one's theological view of homosexuality (which are bigoted) and expecting that not be be challenged is incredibly naive.

I'm not bashing your religion. I made the theological argument within religion and practical knowledge that to be gay is to be in the image of god as much as it is to be straight. 

Again, god made our intellect in his image as well, and our DNA informs its construction. But he withheld knowledge from us that we not know evil as he did. By eating of the fruit, we gained knowledge and reason as he had, and thus were able to truly know good and evil. To understand god rather than to look up at him as innocent children. 

Thus through application of our mirror to his intellect, we can reason that to be made in his image can include to be gay. Thus it is the the very plan of God that we come to this conclusion through the will of our agency and reason, and thus his will.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 4, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Maybe don't come into threads and be homophobic and all around horrible then? Coming into a thread to state one's theological view of homosexuality (which are bigoted) and expecting that not be be challenged is incredibly naive.


You say horrible tyet all i did was state my beleifs and you attacked them.  As jesus said many times in the bible, ye Hippoocrit.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 4, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Yeah i don't. It's not even about lgbt now it's literally them bashing on my religion and that's it.


That's true. I do believe that I was the one who started this whole Debate which if that's the case then my sincere apologies for doing so. I even wanted it to stop too.


Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Maybe don't come into threads and be homophobic and all around horrible then? Coming into a thread to state one's theological view of homosexuality (which are bigoted) and expecting that not be be challenged is incredibly naive.


Okay *Buddy.* Let's just end it here now. *We're done. *We weren't in anyway, being horrible(Well, maybe at some points we went to far). Just simply sharing our Views and Opinions. I do believe that @Bluefiremark II didn't mean to bring up his Religious Beliefs. Not to mention that you were also attacking him for his Beliefs.

So we just end this here. Right now and go back to the Original Post?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Maybe don't come into threads and be homophobic and all around horrible then? Coming into a thread to state one's theological view of homosexuality (which are bigoted) and expecting that not be be challenged is incredibly naive.



The audacity is just amazing in my view. 
Telling us that the idea that we would ever love or marry one another is 'disgusting', and then claiming to be the 'real' victim because people said they think there are more loving ways to practice religion.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 4, 2019)

Dagex said:


> That's true. I do believe that I was the one who started this whole Debate which if that's the case then my sincere apologies for doing so. I even wanted it to stop too.
> 
> Okay *Buddy.* Let's just end it here now. *We're done. *We weren't in anyway, being horrible(Well, maybe at some points we went to far). Just simply sharing our Views and Opinions. I do believe that @Bluefiremark II didn't mean to bring up his Religious Beliefs. Not to mention that you were also attacking him for his Beliefs.
> 
> So we just end this here. Right now and go back to the Original Post?


I hate to be that guy...
But you said you'd leave like several comments ago multiple times.
When are you going with your word that you were leaving the thread?


----------



## Arvid (Apr 4, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I hate to be that guy...
> But you said you'd leave like several comments ago multiple times.
> When are you going with your word that you were leaving the thread?


Guess I just couldn't help myself. Sometimes I don't even follow my own Word. Heck, now that I think about it, I guess I'm probably going to be seriously hated in the Furry Fandom now...


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Because in my view, it is disgusting. Just bleck... ew. I never said the people wjo so it are terrible people and i said i still respect them and will not be mean to them. So just end this here, all i wanted to do was state my beliefs and then you guys had to go and make it a big deal.



In the most loving and respectful way, please try to imagine how it feels to be a gay person, and to be told that you're 'disgusting, bleck, ew'- that even_ God_ disavows your love.
Many of us have been overhearing such comments in public, reading them on the internet and hearing those sentiments on television for our whole lives. We don't need another person's two cents about their disapproval of us. 

I know this won't change your mind, but it might plant a seed, and I hope that one day it will take root and bear fruit.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm honestly just thinking about waving the White Flag and begin supportting LGBT. I'm so *close* to doing that right now.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 4, 2019)

Dagex said:


> Guess I just couldn't help myself. Sometimes I don't even follow my own Word. Heck, now that I think about it, I guess I'm probably going to be seriously hated in the Furry Fandom now...


If you can't follow your own word nor know when to stop then you'll end up being hated for the stupid actions. Not just in the Furry Fandom.
Be of a good cheer, and keep to your words. Might be best to take a break from this thread.



Bluefiremark II said:


> HOW ABOUT THIS. ENS OF ANY CONVERSATION GOING RIGHT NOW AND WE ALL JUST START ANEW AND BE NICE. READY? GO.


I like your shoes. Did you happen to purchase them at the shoe store?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 4, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> If you can't follow your own word nor know when to stop then you'll end up being hated for the stupid actions. Not just in the Furry Fandom.
> Be of a good cheer, and keep to your words. Might be best to take a break from this thread.
> 
> 
> I like your shoes. Did you happen to purchase them at the shoe store?


Oh these things? Yeah, a year ago, they're starting to get old, my sandals though, 3 years old and still in decent condition. I like your shirt- where'd ya get it?


----------



## Arvid (Apr 4, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> If you can't follow your own word nor know when to stop then you'll end up being hated for the stupid actions. Not just in the Furry Fandom.
> Be of a good cheer, and keep to your words. Might be best to take a break from this thread.


You’re right. I’m definitely going to be a bit quiet and stay low for a week or two then start posting again. See you soon!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 4, 2019)

I would like to take a moment to tell everyone who's Trans, Gay, Lesbian, Bisexual, Queer, Intersex, or Asexual that you are not only valid, but awesome.


----------



## Tyrrovada (Apr 4, 2019)

Aw thanks! *hugs*


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 4, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I would like to take a moment to tell everyone who's Trans, Gay, Lesbian, Bisexual, Queer, Intersex, or Asexual that you are not only valid, but awesome.


You and everyone else are all awesome people <3


----------



## luffy (Apr 4, 2019)

Locking for review.  Not to be condescending but really, guys.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 4, 2019)

I have gone through the reports that were made concerning this thread, and did a bit of checking in prior pages to clear things up.  So I am going to reopen the thread for further discussion.

Let me make this very, very clear to all reading:

Fur Affinity *does not tolerate malicious speech against the LGBTQ community.
*
We do not permit it on any of our venues, even the Telegram chat.  That means not only do we not tolerate the speech itself, but we are not going to tolerate users pushing for it to be tolerated.  When you register an account on Fur Affinity or Fur Affinity Forums, you are agreeing to our Code of Conduct, which states those rules very clearly.

If further posts are made in this thread disparaging the LGBTQ community or pushing for anti-LGBTQ discussion, they will be acted on very strictly.


----------



## Tendo64 (Apr 4, 2019)

Oh boy, how hard it was to bite my tongue during this. Thank you, admins.
I still can't understand why there's still people that think that what two consenting people do in their private bedrooms is any of their business whatsoever. It really makes me angry.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 4, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Oh boy, how hard it was to bite my tongue during this. Thank you, admins.
> I still can't understand why there's still people that think that what two consenting people do in their private bedrooms is any of their business whatsoever. It really makes me angry.


Would some Avenue Q help cheer you up?


----------



## _Oliver_ (Apr 5, 2019)

Im Gay, but

I used to be a Christian homophobic myself a while back I had a friend who helped me find myself
while playing vrchat before then I never dated I thought I just wasn't interested in dating, after accepting myself amazingly I found my self dating the first time within a week
it meant so much to me to have that in my life and to have a partner for the first time
also this taught me that God made love more special then just making babies its far more open and powerful than that
and love does not bound to natural laws but of its own.

As Christian you state Jesus loves everyone but yet when one says while this group Jesus probably wouldn't love them
you are against to what you just said, Jesus says he loves everyone not some not a few not by color or by sin or by sexual orientation
he loved everyone.

Jesus dines with the sinners
Mark 2:13-17

Matthew 22:36-40
Do not break Jesus second commandment with old laws that may not relate
look up the eight clobber passages that Christians abuse to hurt and harm or even kill others with.

and I was told not to get in the habit of titles so I will say I mostly prefer men
after my experience of thousand hours of vrchat, the line blurs when it comes to sexuality
you'll find like your straightest dude friend you ever had and one day you find them wanting to say
I love this person I know that they are male but I love them if you keep your heart open you my find new paths in your life
not just as partners but for new friends as well.

im, telling you this by constricting title to you can actually find yourself losing important poeple in your life
keep and open mind as well as your heart.

it's important to find joy of yourself who ever you are and find joy within others who ever comes across your way.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Apr 5, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Sexual purity is an essential part of God’s plan for our happiness. Sexual relations are reserved for a man and woman who are married and promise complete loyalty to each other. Sexual relations between a man and woman who are not married, or between people of the same sex, violate one of our Father in Heaven’s most important laws and get in the way of our eternal progress. People of any sexual orientation who violate the law of chastity can be reconciled with God through repentance. As followers of Christ, we resist immoral behavior and strive to become like Him.



This isn't correct even by christan standarts. Either Jesus or God ever stated something about sexual purity or having no sex before marriage. And they also never said something about same sex relationships. Most of this stuff was brought up by Paulus, and he's just a man giving his personal opinion. The origin of the "no sex before marriage" dogma is even more far fetched. It stems from the 12th century and was a repression law to keep helots from founding a family heritage. The Sacrament of marriage was enacted in 1139 at the Second Council of the Lateran. Before that there nether was an edict to be chaste. This is bullshit made up by the church for verry mundane reasons.

And following Jesus doesn't mean to ape anything he did in life. It means to follow his teachings and these say, that god is love and anyone is equal before him. This doesn't get together with the persecution of minorities. Someone condemning others for being impure is far more deviated from god then any same sex couple ever could be.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 5, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Yeah i don't. It's not even about lgbt now it's literally them bashing on my religion and that's it.


Religion is not above criticism. This isn't the Middle Ages, and you're no longer in control.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 5, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> I wonder how so many anti gay people have been joining a community that's well know for how gay it is...
> 
> Are you trying to save those poor depraved furries or something?


Well there were groups in the past that tried to purge the furry community of its sexual related stuff in the past but this is usually ridiculed and/or ignored.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 5, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Religion is not above criticism. This isn't the Middle Ages, and you're no longer in control.


I agree.
No idea should be exempt from criticism.

Any idea that says it shouldn't be criticized should probably be criticized the most.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 5, 2019)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I agree.
> No idea should be exempt from criticism.
> 
> Any idea that says it shouldn't be criticized should probably be criticized the most.


*cough* I know of a couple. *cough*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 5, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> *cough* I know of a couple. *cough*


Sick *Burn*


----------



## Peach's (Apr 5, 2019)

the real reason why many religions demand sexual purity, is because good sex beats almost all spiritual experiences, and they just cannot compete


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 5, 2019)

Peebes said:


> the real reason why many religions demand sexual purity, is because good sex beats almost all spiritual experiences, and they just cannot compete



I am deceased


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 5, 2019)

Peebes said:


> the real reason why many religions demand sexual purity, is because good sex beats almost all spiritual experiences, and they just cannot compete


And then you get religions that include sex in their practices


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 5, 2019)

Peebes said:


> *the real reason why many religions demand sexual purity, is because good sex beats almost all spiritual experiences, and they just cannot compete*


Unless you worship Slaanesh who is basically sexual hedonism incarnate along with any sense stimulating actions.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 6, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Sexual purity is an essential part of God’s plan for our happiness. Sexual relations are reserved for a man and woman who are married and promise complete loyalty to each other. Sexual relations between a man and woman who are not married, or between people of the same sex, violate one of our Father in Heaven’s most important laws and get in the way of our eternal progress. People of any sexual orientation who violate the law of chastity can be reconciled with God through repentance. As followers of Christ, we resist immoral behavior and strive to become like Him.
> 
> www.lds.org: The Family: A Proclamation to the World


 You need to stop watching the "700 Club".


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 6, 2019)

Remember when this thread was about actual LGBT people saying what they were and not about religion which was why it got locked?
State farm remembers.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 6, 2019)

Tbh I'm waiting for a full perma-lock


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 6, 2019)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Tbh I'm waiting for a full perma-lock


Perma-locked
Coming soon to a thread near you.​


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 6, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Remember when this thread was about actual LGBT people saying what they were and not about religion which was why it got locked?
> State farm remembers.


To be fair Slanesh is hella gay. Now they are hetero. Now they are gay. Now they are....something nonbinary with a lot of tentacles.

To be fair it got temp locked because people were using their religion as a crutch for bigotry.

Now the religous LGBT+ and allies found the thread.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm Catholic and I'm here to say being gay is A-OK♪


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 6, 2019)

Something I've noticed on gay twitter is that a fair number of seemingly non-furry lgbt accounts retweet and like furry stuff. 

We often ask what proportion of furries are lgbt, but I wonder about the converse question; what proportion of lgbt folk are furries? Maybe quite high.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Something I've noticed on gay twitter is that a fair number of seemingly non-furry lgbt accounts retweet and like furry stuff.
> 
> We often ask what proportion of furries are lgbt, but I wonder about the converse question; what proportion of lgbt folk are furries? Maybe quite high.



I think not everyone liking and retweeting furry stuff is a furry themselves - though there is certainly a large overlap between those scenes.  I've been followed and retweeted by some not obviously furry gay men but then I guess my particular interests open up some other segments of the Venn diagram!


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 6, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I think not everyone liking and retweeting furry stuff is a furry themselves - though there is certainly a large overlap between those scenes.  I've been followed and retweeted by some not obviously furry gay men but then I guess my particular interests open up some other segments of the Venn diagram!



The furry community produces a lot of content that's of interest to the lgbt community so maybe other lgbt people are just more likely to redistribute it? 
I wouldn't be surprised if something like 1 in 10 gay guys were furries though. x3


----------



## Sagt (Apr 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Something I've noticed on gay twitter is that a fair number of seemingly non-furry lgbt accounts retweet and like furry stuff.
> 
> We often ask what proportion of furries are lgbt, but I wonder about the converse question; what proportion of lgbt folk are furries? Maybe quite high.


By 'gay twitter', do you mean those related to the activist kind of community, or just more generally gay people?

Probably doesn't need to be said, but there's a lot of LGBT furries. I've also noticed that there's a lot of furries/fursuiters that attend pride, as well as a noticeable number of radical and/or activist furries within the fandom. I think these are all intensified by the disproportionate internet presence that furries have.

My impression is that, as a result, many LGBT people may be inclined to think of them as part of the group, or at least a related subgroup or (generally an) ally (furries are honestly a bit of a mix these days, though, really). I wouldn't think that furries make up a huge proportion of gay people or anything like that, though, since furries seem like a much smaller population.

However, I will say that it is shocking how much more rare and less open LGBT people seemingly are in real life compared to the furry circles I frequent. Like, I only know 3 openly gay people and myself (bi, but as far as everyone I know is aware of, I'm straight) in real life, whereas in the furry fandom it seems like most people I've met fit somewhere within the LGBT+ spectrum. Maybe that's just because of the people I hang out with, but even so.

Relevant (0:24-0:27):


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Something I've noticed on gay twitter is that a fair number of seemingly non-furry lgbt accounts retweet and like furry stuff.
> 
> We often ask what proportion of furries are lgbt, but I wonder about the converse question; what proportion of lgbt folk are furries? Maybe quite high.


Prob because they're aware that furries are pretty much one of the most LGBT friendly fandoms out there.

I mean seriously, most people think the furry fandom is gay.



Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> To be fair it got temp locked because people were using their religion as a crutch for bigotry.
> 
> Now the religous LGBT+ and allies found the thread.


I wouldn't be surprised if it got locked again because people were still quoting blue despite it being over, don't kick a man whiles he's down, y'know.
I don't agree with what he said, but I'm not going to kick him whiles he down, the guy said something stupid, let him live with that.
Even if he was a bigot, he learnt his lesson, harshly.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 6, 2019)

Lcs said:


> By 'gay twitter', do you mean those related to the activist kind of community, or just more generally gay people?
> 
> Probably doesn't need to be said, but there's a lot of LGBT furries. I've also noticed that there's a lot of furries/fursuiters that attend pride, as well as a noticeable number of radical and/or activist furries within the fandom. I think these are all intensified by the disproportionate internet presence that furries have.
> 
> ...



I mean sexy gay twitter to be honest! ;D 

Perhaps furries just make a very large amount of hot content that other lgbt people enjoy sharing. 

I know what you mean about lgbt openness. I don't think many of the people I work with know that I'm gay. None of my office mates know, my supervisor doesn't know. I'm not bold enough to tell people, in general.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 6, 2019)

Perfect thread for my experience recently

I met an LGBT group down at Steak n Shake yesterday. We ate burgers together and talked about Dungeons and Dragons and our favorite super hero comics. It was a great Friday afternoon for me.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Perfect thread for my experience recently
> 
> I met an LGBT group down at Steak n Shake yesterday. We ate burgers together and talked about Dungeons and Dragons and our favorite super hero comics. It was a great Friday afternoon for me.



My theory is everyone just wants love and respect.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 6, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My theory is everyone just wants love and respect.


These people deserve it too. They were very nice to me the whole time. We shared our stories of coming out to our parents about our sexuality and gender and gave each other advice and support. I really hope I meet up with them again soon.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> These people deserve it too. They were very nice to me the whole time. We shared our stories of coming out to our parents about our sexuality and gender and gave each other advice and support.



My parents directly asked me if I was gay and I told them I didn't want to talk about sexuality with them. I don't really know if that counts as coming out to them. 

They've decided my disinterest in women is a phase and we don't talk about it, so I suppose not?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 6, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My theory is everyone just wants love and respect.


But hey, that's just a theory...
A gay theory! Thanks for reading.



Fallowfox said:


> My parents directly asked me if I was gay and I told them I didn't want to talk about sexuality with them. I don't really know if that counts as coming out to them.
> 
> They've decided my disinterest in women is a phase and we don't talk about it, so I suppose not?


Yeah, you'll eventually be into femboys/trap anyway and they'll somehow mistake it as a woman anyway.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 6, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Yeah, you'll eventually be into femboys anyway and they'll somehow mistake it as a woman anyway.


....
*shuts his mouth*


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 6, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Here is just one quick little viewpoint post of my religion on this matter.
> 
> The Church distinguishes between same-sex attraction and homosexual behavior. People who experience same-sex attraction or identify as gay, lesbian, or bisexual can make and keep covenants with God and fully and worthily participate in the Church. Identifying as gay, lesbian, or bisexual or experiencing same-sex attraction is not a sin and does not prohibit one from participating in the Church, holding callings, or attending the temple.
> 
> ...


 @Bluefiremark II
In all seriousness though, dude... (it looks like you're an LDS member), right? Sorry, correct me if I'm wrong on that.. but - (assuming that you are): in any case - even your church now - seems to be evolving (on some issues) concerning LGBT people: www.sltrib.com: LDS Church dumps its controversial LGBTQ policy, cites ‘continuing revelation’ from God

...and so - whether you're LDS, or not... (it's important to note), please - that "evolving" doesn't mean that you suddenly have to "give up" your entire belief system, or your ways of life, per say... it just simply means that new information, (and new understandings) of certain subjects, certain things, (and yes - certain types of people) "come to light", and that old ways of doing things, and old belief systems on certain topics - are sometimes needed to be re-examined as new information is gleaned; which sometimes socially and scientifically refutes - old attitudes.

And so - keeping an open mind, and keeping a willingness to (at least) "hear out" conflicting evidence and conflicting points of view - sometimes leads to these new discoveries and new revelations, and in turn - changes these old ways that we sometimes cling to.

And sometimes - a little "soul searching" (like the LDS Church is currently doing) is sometimes needed - if old belief systems still bother/hurt others, today.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 6, 2019)

Hot damn, this thread is on round three?
*munches bacon jerky like popcorn*
Ya know, the more religious this convo gets, the further away it gets from the main point of the thread.

js


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 6, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> In all seriousness though, dude... (it looks like you're an LDS member), right? Sorry, correct me if I'm wrong on that.. but - (assuming that you are): in any case - even your church now - seems to be evolving (on some issues) concerning LGBT people: www.sltrib.com: LDS Church dumps its controversial LGBTQ policy, cites ‘continuing revelation’ from God
> 
> ...and so - whether you're LDS, or not... (it's important to note), please - that "evolving" doesn't mean that you suddenly have to "give up" your entire belief system, or your ways of life, per say... it just simply means that new information, (and new understandings) of certain subjects, certain things, (and yes - certain types of people) "come to light", and that old ways of doing things, and old belief systems on certain topics - are sometimes needed to be re-examined as new information is gleaned; which sometimes socially and scientifically refutes - old attitudes.
> 
> ...


(** Please note) - I'm not criticizing anyone in any way, with my posting above .. my point was - is that sometimes - (_all of us_) sometimes learn new evidence (either scientifically or socially) that sometimes allows us to re-examine our belief systems on occasion, which in turn, evolves us on certain issues.

And so - I'm just saying that keeping "an open mind" sometimes, (around our belief systems) can be very helpful in the long run... not only to other people - but to ourselves, as well.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 6, 2019)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Hot damn, this thread is on round three?
> *munches bacon jerky like popcorn*
> Ya know, the more religious this convo gets, the further away it gets from the main point of the thread.
> 
> js


You could make a thread out of th- No don't.



Rusty_Raccoon said:


> gays are gay


I don't appreciate this homosexuality you're displaying, I feel like my homosexuality is being threatened and I must warn you to back down, partner else I'll have to go Ultra Gayo mode.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 6, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> my ultra gayo mode will out ultra gayo mode your gayo mode you gay


You dare challenge my ultra gayo mode!?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 6, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


>


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> The furry community produces a lot of content that's of interest to the lgbt community so maybe other lgbt people are just more likely to redistribute it?
> I wouldn't be surprised if something like 1 in 10 gay guys were furries though. x3


Kind of supports my theory about _why_ furry fandom is likely disproportionately queer (I'm not willing to make definitive statements, especially not about exact demographics breakdowns, because I don't feel we have methodologically sound data at this time). If exposure to fandom is predominantly word of mouth, as seems to have been the case in the past (articles about fandom and popular movies may have shifted this, but that's relatively recent), and queer people are more likely to redistribute furry content, it seems logical that more potentially-furry queer people are exposed to whatever media triggers their "furry awakening" (yes, super cheesy), than potentially-furry straight folks. They in turn are likely to put furry media in front of even more queer folks, and so... maybe not exponential growth, but at least growth along queer vectors.

Plus, of course, a community where there's absolutely no need to be closeted sounds pretty appealing? (I about died when my cousin found my Instagram. I mention boyfriend regularly on there. I'm not out to my family, extended or otherwise.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 7, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> Kind of supports my theory about _why_ furry fandom is likely disproportionately queer (I'm not willing to make definitive statements, especially not about exact demographics breakdowns, because I don't feel we have methodologically sound data at this time). If exposure to fandom is predominantly word of mouth, as seems to have been the case in the past (articles about fandom and popular movies may have shifted this, but that's relatively recent), and queer people are more likely to redistribute furry content, it seems logical that more potentially-furry queer people are exposed to whatever media triggers their "furry awakening" (yes, super cheesy), than potentially-furry straight folks. They in turn are likely to put furry media in front of even more queer folks, and so... maybe not exponential growth, but at least growth along queer vectors.
> 
> Plus, of course, a community where there's absolutely no need to be closeted sounds pretty appealing? (I about died when my cousin found my Instagram. I mention boyfriend regularly on there. I'm not out to my family, extended or otherwise.)



Potentially. I personally feel that the whole animal-fun theme of the furry fandom just has some kind of intuitive overlap with queer kink-space. When I've told non-furries about the furry fandom, they've often commented that they think that's very camp.

I also remember being stopped in public by a stranger, when I was wearing my warm hat with rabbit ears in the winter, so that they could remonstrate with me for 'being a f****t, mate,' so clearly they perceived some 'je ne sais quoi,' that they identified as queer. (I haven't worn my rabbit hat since :C )

It makes me sad that so many of us aren't out in real life. I fully understand why though.


----------



## Simo (Apr 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Potentially. I personally feel that the whole animal-fun theme of the furry fandom just has some kind of intuitive overlap with queer kink-space. When I've told non-furries about the furry fandom, they've often commented that they think that's very camp.
> 
> I also remember being stopped in public by a stranger, when I was wearing my warm hat with rabbit ears in the winter, so that they could remonstrate with me for 'being a f****t, mate,' so clearly they perceived some 'je ne sais quoi,' that they identified as queer. (I haven't worn my rabbit hat since :C )
> 
> It makes me sad that so many of us aren't out in real life. I fully understand why though.



That's sad, to have to live with such fears. Do you live in a small village or antiquated hamlet? I mean, such things can happen even in the most cosmopolitan areas. I've worn some funny hats with ears in the winters here, they seem almost common? Well, I hope you can come to terms with all this, and manage to feel safe, and comfortable, being who you are.

I was jumped by these two galoots who hopped out of a car in broad day light when I was going to Michigan State when I had a mohawk in my punk rock days...but that was in the 1990s, when such looks were a lot less common: oddly, the police witnessed the event, and I pressed charges, and prevailed...a long story.

But to be gay, different and targeted is never easy: I suppose with me, early on, I developed something of a defiant, reckless streak, which, in retrospect has been both a help and a hindrance in life.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 7, 2019)

Simo said:


> That's sad, to have to live with such fears. Do you live in a small village or antiquated hamlet? I mean, such things can happen even in the most cosmopolitan areas. I've worn some funny hats with ears in the winters here, they seem almost common? Well, I hope you can come to terms with all this, and manage to feel safe, and comfortable, being who you are.
> 
> I was jumped by these two galoots who hopped out of a car in broad day light when I was going to Michigan State when I had a mohawk in my punk rock days...but that was in the 1990s, when such things were a lot less common: oddly, the police witnessed the event, and I pressed charges, and prevailed...a long story.
> 
> But to be gay, different and targeted is never easy: I suppose, with me, early on, I developed something of a defiant, reckless streak, which, in retrospect has been both a help and a hindrance in life.



I live in a city and it happened outside my place of work. I'm sure most people are completely fine with gay people here, but I realised that I only have to bump into _1 person_ who isn't, to get into a situation I'd rather not be in. 
I don't want to be jumped by anybody like you were.


----------



## Simo (Apr 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I live in a city and it happened outside my place of work. I'm sure most people are completely fine with gay people here, but I realised that I only have to bump into _1 person_ who isn't, to get into a situation I'd rather not be in.
> I don't want to be jumped by anybody like you were.



I can certainly understand; I suppose here, I have had so many fears, on and off, that the one about being picked on for being gay fell to the bottom of the list? I guess, too, the city seems to have so many other worries and problems, that if you get jumped, it's for $, as opposed to how you look.

And, too, the midwest of the 1990s where the incident happened was a lot different than the Baltimore/DC area of the 2010s. But certainly do what makes you feel safe; perhaps there are spaces/conventions/clubs and what not, in which you could be more open. I know that in high school there was no way I was going to come out in rural northern Michigan...it would have been certain suicide back then, and probably, even today.  

It is sad, though, that so many LGBT folks still feel the need to hide who they are, weather in so-called progressive areas, or ones in which things are a taboo to the point of criminality. There's still a long ways to go.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 7, 2019)

It's entirely ridiculous the little things that people hyperfocus on to single others out. Like, apparently a guy wearing an animal ear hat is now somehow "gay" and immediately identifiable as reason for confrontation. An animal ear hat. In this the year of our lord 2019.

I would love to walk around looking gay as all get out. There is so much pride merch that I love and envy and want to rock with no restraints. And particularly as I get older I find myself feeling more and more queer (my love of ladies is ever expanding) and wanting to own that identity. But if something as innocuous as a bunny hat without any pride flag print or anything can get someone accosted... I can only imagine what walking around in head to toe rainbows would get me.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 7, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> It's entirely ridiculous the little things that people hyperfocus on to single others out. Like, apparently a guy wearing an animal ear hat is now somehow "gay" and immediately identifiable as reason for confrontation. An animal ear hat. In this the year of our lord 2019.
> 
> I would love to walk around looking gay as all get out. There is so much pride merch that I love and envy and want to rock with no restraints. And particularly as I get older I find myself feeling more and more queer (my love of ladies is ever expanding) and wanting to own that identity. But if something as innocuous as a bunny hat without any pride flag print or anything can get someone accosted... I can only imagine what walking around in head to toe rainbows would get me.


If you live in the US and are comfortable with firearms you could be super cringy and get a pride colored gun. Bonus points if you put the super cringy ballsack foregrip attachment on a rainbow AR.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 7, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> If you live in the US and are comfortable with firearms you could be super cringy and get a pride colored gun. Bonus points if you put the super cringy ballsack foregrip attachment on a rainbow AR.








Arm your gays.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 7, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Arm your gays.


The right to arm the bears.


----------



## Skittlesthehusky (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm an openly panromantic and trans fur! But I wouldn't say that I came out recently. :'D


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I also remember being stopped in public by a stranger, when I was wearing my warm hat with rabbit ears in the winter, so that they could remonstrate with me for 'being a f****t, mate,' so clearly they perceived some 'je ne sais quoi,' that they identified as queer. (I haven't worn my rabbit hat since :C )


I obviously can't say what was going on in that specific person's mind, but my general experience has been that calling expressions of individuality too far out of the norm "gay" (etc) has... very little to do with sexuality. They're simply the kind of assholes who'll call anything they disapprove of gay because that's the kind of sorry individuals they are. 

Not saying this to in any way try to invalidate your experience of the situation. I'm really sorry someone treated you that way, and that it's made you apprehensive about wearing your hat again. 



Fallowfox said:


> It makes me sad that so many of us aren't out in real life. I fully understand why though.


In my case, it used to be a mental illness thing. As in "yeah no, not coming out to family until one or both of my partners have moved over because I do not have the spoons to field questions about my relationship." Now it's... possibly still a mental illness thing, but not the same one (I have suspicions, which boyfriend agrees with, but I've not gotten an official diagnosis yet, so...), basically coming down to being terrified that family will get the wrong idea and then it'll be emotionally exhausting to deal with the fallout. 

I'm out to most _other_ people I know. Just not family. And I feel pretty bad for boyfriend being stuck in the middle of it, being my plus one to my cousin's wedding but attending as "just Alex's friend."


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm out to friends and strangers but not family. 
Basically my mom has said she doesn't believe bi people are bi, they're just huge sluts. Lovely woman otherwise, just has a real shitty view of my sexuality. 
So as long as I don't *have* to come out to her, I'm not going to. And that means not coming out to other family lest they tell her (we're a gossipy people).


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 7, 2019)

Everyone knows my sexuality, including my family.
They know if there's a problem, they can go to hell


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 7, 2019)

I don't ever plan to come out, seems kinda stupid idea to be fair and I said this way back, but I'll say it again.
I know some people want the feeling of being accepted, but I know no matter what I'd be accepted, plus it's fun to keep my secrets, wizard.
If people want to come out for what they are in regards to LGBT, that's fine, but I don't really care, just as long as y'all are happy.



Le Chat Nécro said:


> Arm your gays.


Guess I'm already the glock.

Also that glock guy looks too similar to teenager me, wtf stop.



Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> The right to arm the bears.


The right to arm gay bears.



Le Chat Nécro said:


> I'm out to friends and strangers but not family.
> Basically my mom has said she doesn't believe bi people are bi, they're just huge sluts. Lovely woman otherwise, just has a real shitty view of my sexuality.
> So as long as I don't *have* to come out to her, I'm not going to. And that means not coming out to other family lest they tell her (we're a gossipy people).


A lot of people have that opinion about bisexuality to be fair. I can see why some may say that, but it's not right...


----------



## PercyD (Apr 7, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Arm your gays.


I guess I would be the *A*ir-strike, which is not for "ally" but for "asexual" =u=//
_Unseen but still deadly._
I'm not out because 95% either don't understand what my sexuality is doing or they attribute it to some "political correctness" alphabet soup. One is annoying while the other is just straight on infuriating. I've been the way I have been and felt the way I have felt since I was aware enough to. 
Its extra annoying because there seems to be this impetus that I have to be sexual in a particular way as well due to my race. Its actually down right dehumanizing.

I had a friend (we are not friends now for a host of other reasons) who thought it was okay to tell people that I'm asexual once I told her. When people don't have a base understanding about what asexuality is, it is actually a barrier for getting closer to people. I'd rather not lead with how I do or don't spend my private moments.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 7, 2019)

All this talk of coming out, it's something I'm not going to do. My Mum and my sister know due to an embarrassing incident, but that's it as far as family goes. My sister's friends and her wife know, but they live hundreds of miles away. The first anyone else will know is if I get a boyfriend and I introduce him as such.




Le Chat Nécro said:


> I'm out to friends and strangers but not family.
> Basically my mom has said she doesn't believe bi people are bi, they're just huge sluts. Lovely woman otherwise, just has a real shitty view of my sexuality.
> So as long as I don't *have* to come out to her, I'm not going to. And that means not coming out to other family lest they tell her (we're a gossipy people).



I could understand that view of bisexuality if it were a choice. I think that's where most sexuality based prejudices come from - people seem to forget that it's not a choice but an innate desire.


----------



## Tendo64 (Apr 7, 2019)

To be honest, I _don't_ see why some people think bisexuality isn't real. How is being attracted to both genders so impossible? I don't understand the logic behind that statement at all.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 7, 2019)

Because some people are just plain weird!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 7, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Because some people are just plain weird!


I'm weird. Biphobes are stupid.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 7, 2019)

I just didn't want to be rude. But, yes, biphobes (homophobes, transphobes etc...) are all stupid!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 7, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> If you live in the US and are comfortable with firearms you could be super cringy and get a pride colored gun. Bonus points if you put the super cringy ballsack foregrip attachment on a rainbow AR.


I totally want to use my 3d printer for this


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 7, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'm weird. Biphobes are stupid.


I'm stupid. Biphobes are just selfish that they only get one gender.


----------



## Faexie (Apr 7, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> To be honest, I _don't_ see why some people think bisexuality isn't real. How is being attracted to both genders so impossible? I don't understand the logic behind that statement at all.



I think that it's more about the fact that bisexual people can act straight and still be happy in love, so some gay supporters think that bis aren't marginalised.

On the other hand, many homophobic people believe that sexuality is a choice, so bi people should choose to be straight.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 7, 2019)

And to think this thread started with how many people are lgbt and identify as what.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 8, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> A lot of people have that opinion about bisexuality to be fair. I can see why some may say that, but it's not right...


I'm a slut for a lot of reasons. Liking both men and women is not one of them. 




PercyD said:


> I guess I would be the *A*ir-strike, which is not for "ally" but for "asexual" =u=//





PercyD said:


> _Unseen but still deadly._
> I'm not out because 95% either don't understand what my sexuality is doing or they attribute it to some "political correctness" alphabet soup. One is annoying while the other is just straight on infuriating. I've been the way I have been and felt the way I have felt since I was aware enough to.
> Its extra annoying because there seems to be this impetus that I have to be sexual in a particular way as well due to my race. Its actually down right dehumanizing.
> 
> I had a friend (we are not friends now for a host of other reasons) who thought it was okay to tell people that I'm asexual once I told her. When people don't have a base understanding about what asexuality is, it is actually a barrier for getting closer to people. I'd rather not lead with how I do or don't spend my private moments.



If you want other weaponry options: 
I feel like ace and bi people get picked on for a lot of the same reasons and it's all bullshit. Honestly it shouldn't be that hard to understand not feeling sexual attraction. 



Tendo64 said:


> To be honest, I _don't_ see why some people think bisexuality isn't real. How is being attracted to both genders so impossible? I don't understand the logic behind that statement at all.


We're just too promiscuous to pick a side, don't you know. 
Ugh. 
But at least if I'm not real that opens up some interesting possibilities for shenanigans.


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Apr 8, 2019)

wolflover44 said:


> How many here are LGBT Just recently came out as Bi



Thought I was straight for the majority of my life. Discovered I was bi around 2011.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 8, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I don't ever plan to come out, seems kinda stupid idea to be fair and I said this way back, but I'll say it again.
> I know some people want the feeling of being accepted, but I know no matter what I'd be accepted, plus it's fun to keep my secrets, wizard.
> If people want to come out for what they are in regards to LGBT, that's fine, but I don't really care, just as long as y'all are happy.


I might or might not decide to bring up that I'm bi and genderqueer. Not coming out as poly means actively hiding that boyfriend is my (and husband's, but that's not exactly the main concern right now) boyfriend, which isn't fair to him (given that he and I live together). If I had a girlfriend, I'd feel the same way about coming out as bi. Because it sucks to not be able to show affection whenever we're around my family. It was kinda weird to overhear my mom explaining to her aunt at my cousin's wedding that boyfriend is "just Alex's friend." Like... yes, that's why I bring him to like 90% of family functions. >.>

Basically, if coming out is a prerequisite to being able to acknowledge that your partner is your partner in front of someone, IMO it ceases to be about acceptance or whatever.


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm out to my close family, they are pretty open, liberal and accepting, I've been quite lucky in that aspect. I'm out to my exteneded family, but they think my branch of the family is degenerate anyway so I don't really care.

I'm out to my friends since my first boyfriend too. One of my closest friends still think it's an illness being gay, but he's just very childish in some aspects. Annoys the fck out of me and even his girlfriend doesn't approve. 

At my last workplace I was out to my colleagues because I made a reference to my boyfriend, and that somehow led them to asking me.

To the rest of the world, I'm not "out" in the sense that I wear pride stuff and such. I'm not a flamboyant person, I'm the quiet professional.
My stance usually is that if someone asks, I won't lie. If someone straight up goes to me and asks "Conor, are you gay" I say yes.

I hug my boyfriend in public too and do couple stuff. I do check left and right for risk groups beforehand though, for which I despise myself, but whilst I don't mind getting into a conflict about my sexuality, I don't want my boyfriend to get dragged into a place where things might get messy.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 8, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Because some people are just plain weird!


Eh, weirdness equals awesomeness sometimes... as personally, I love being called a weirdo (once and a while) - as it shows me that I'm not a boring person. 


A Minty cheetah said:


> I just didn't want to be rude. But, yes, biphobes (homophobes, transphobes etc...) are all stupid!


 Different people dislike those groups for different reasons probably; and so - while it may look "stupid" to some that they think this way - (it's important to remember) that there could be underlying reasons why they have these beliefs; (like) bad personal experiences with someone who's bi; or - just plain ignorance / hatred about gay people - and in any case, it's important _to educate them_, when the opportunity arises, (as opposed to just ignoring them, or labelling them "stupid" and walking away). Because it may change some minds that way - which could possibly make a better World for us all, eventually. 


Ramona Rat said:


> I think that it's more about the fact that bisexual people can act straight and still be happy in love, so some gay supporters think that bis aren't marginalised.
> 
> On the other hand, many homophobic people believe that sexuality is a choice, so bi people should choose to be straight.


 It certainly could be those things also, in addition to my points above... and so, educating these types of people too, is key sometimes as well.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 8, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> I might or might not decide to bring up that I'm bi and genderqueer. Not coming out as poly means actively hiding that boyfriend is my (and husband's, but that's not exactly the main concern right now) boyfriend, which isn't fair to him (given that he and I live together). If I had a girlfriend, I'd feel the same way about coming out as bi. Because it sucks to not be able to show affection whenever we're around my family. It was kinda weird to overhear my mom explaining to her aunt at my cousin's wedding that boyfriend is "just Alex's friend." Like... yes, that's why I bring him to like 90% of family functions. >.>
> 
> Basically, if coming out is a prerequisite to being able to acknowledge that your partner is your partner in front of someone, IMO it ceases to be about acceptance or whatever.


Yeah, if you want to come out especially if it means showing you have a boyfriends/girlfriends that's fine. 
I mean I haven't kept a boyfriend for awhile, as in one I can hang out with physically so I had no reason to, if I had a boyfriend with me then yes since I'd want him to be welcomed aswell.
Maybe it's just me but unless you're asked about it or doing the above, seems somewhat pointless to.



ConorHyena said:


> To the rest of the world, I'm not "out" in the sense that I wear pride stuff and such. I'm not a flamboyant person, I'm the quiet professional.
> My stance usually is that if someone asks, I won't lie. If someone straight up goes to me and asks "Conor, are you gay" I say yes.
> 
> I hug my boyfriend in public too and do couple stuff. I do check left and right for risk groups beforehand though, for which I despise myself, but whilst I don't mind getting into a conflict about my sexuality, I don't want my boyfriend to get dragged into a place where things might get messy.


Yeah, I mean if people asks, sure I'll answer. Otherwise I don't really care much if at all to show it, I don't want people to shove their stuff in my face, and I won't shove my homosexuality in theirs.
Or at least in public, I'll prob eventually come out to my parents, or my parents will eventually learn, depends if I can actually get a guy who isn't for benefit.

What a good yeen, protects his good boyfriend.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Yeah, if you want to come out especially if it means showing you have a boyfriends/girlfriends that's fine.
> I mean I haven't kept a boyfriend for awhile, as in one I can hang out with physically so I had no reason to, if I had a boyfriend with me then yes since I'd want him to be welcomed aswell.
> Maybe it's just me but unless you're asked about it or doing the above, seems somewhat pointless to.


There's also the aspect (particularly if you're exclusively homosexual) of relatives who keep pushing for you to get an opposite-sex partner. I don't personally need to deal with that, since, well, I'm married and it'd be silly to go on about how I need to get a boyfriend at that point.  Some people find this more uncomfortable than others, and I can see it becoming a motivation for coming out.

I know I used to get pretty annoyed with relatives insisting I'd change my mind about wanting kids some day. Sorry, you guys, my biological clock is broken. They've since given up and Mom has accepted her rightful role as my furbabies' grandma.



Connor J. Coyote said:


> It certainly could be those things also, in addition to my points above... and so, educating these types of people too, is key sometimes as well.


I'm frankly not sure how much good it'd do to try to educate gay people who engage in bi erasure. It's a complex issue, but at some point it becomes "stop being a resentful jerk because I'm more straight-passing than you are and show some goddamn solidarity." Basically, gay people should (and in most cases do on some level) know better, and if they engage in behavior trying to invalidate bi people, their issue is unlikely to be one that can be resolved through education, because the issue most likely isn't not having the information.

Straight people I'm inclined to give a _little_ more benefit of the doubt. A little. At least they don't typically have direct experience (or often very much exposure to) of the challenges queer people face as a whole. Though I'm still not going to have all that much patience with you if you start insisting that bisexuality or polyamory is putting lipstick on the proverbial pig that is being a slut. (Slut-shaming being a pile of gross bullshit is a separate issue here.)

Overall, though, it's sadly an issue that often isn't down to lack of information, and more down to resentment and/or actively refusing to accept that information. Education is a noble goal, but you also shouldn't feel obliged to scream yourself hoarse at a brick wall.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 14, 2019)

DraakcTheDragon said:


>


Thank you Draakc, very cool.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Apr 14, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Thank you Draakc, very cool.


Your welcome  
(He's actually my favorite rapper!)


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 14, 2019)

I’ve been reading the posts here and there seems to be a lot of people struggling because they haven’t told their family or their families are in denial. I have a pretty controversial opinion here (don’t hate me) and that is, maybe you shouldn’t tell them.

I guess the best way I can describe this is to describe my own experience. I was pretty gay as a kid. I was 100% attracted to the same sex and not the other sex. My family is religious and I knew if I told them they would probably be horrified and perhaps try to pray the gay away. They wouldn’t look at me the same way again so I never told them. They didn’t (and still don’t) need to know my sexuality because it’s none of their damn business.

But that self-hatred toward myself manifested because the Bible had some brutal stuff in it toward gay people. God literally burned homosexuals alive in a city of fire. So I did my best to keep it in and change myself. Now I literally love no one. No one at all. I’m not attracted toward anybody.You may never get your family’s acceptance and you may crave that acceptance, but the most important thing is not your family’s acceptance; it’s you accepting yourself. If you lack that acceptance you’ll end up like me, rejecting your sexuality so much that you end up not even having one.

Your family doesn’t need to know it but you need to love yourself whether you’re gay, straight bi ect... Again, I don’t think it’s any of your family’s business.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 14, 2019)

My family just asked if I was happy.  I tell my kids to just be happy and I'll be happy.

Surprisingly, everyone is well adjusted.

I get it though, and it's depressing people can't accept it.  bigotry is a learned skill, so we just have to teach tolerance more than hate or fear.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 14, 2019)

I know that I was one of the People responsible for the Heated Argument in this Thread before but I figured that I'd just post this here:




*(I am sorry for anyone that I may have offended during the Argument. I have taken my Actions into consideration and will make sure that things like the Argument do not happen again in the Future.)*


----------



## Bink (Apr 14, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> I’ve been reading the posts here and there seems to be a lot of people struggling because they haven’t told their family or their families are in denial. I have a pretty controversial opinion here (don’t hate me) and that is, maybe you shouldn’t tell them.
> 
> I guess the best way I can describe this is to describe my own experience. I was pretty gay as a kid. I was 100% attracted to the same sex and not the other sex. My family is religious and I knew if I told them they would probably be horrified and perhaps try to pray the gay away. They wouldn’t look at me the same way again so I never told them. They didn’t (and still don’t) need to know my sexuality because it’s none of their damn business.
> 
> ...


I mean I agree partially.. but it's not always that easy. My mom I told because she's a lot like me and I know how she stands. Don't plan to tell my father and stepmom or anyone else in my family unless it comes up but I'm not one to skirt around or hide who I am. My dad for whatever reason has taken more of an active participation in my adult life than he did in my teen years... even just a few months after my breakup he's pushing me to meet girls and constantly asking me about it... so yes it's none of their business, but I'm not gonna go out of my way to hide who I am. If they decide they don't like it, they can screw off... I don't _need _to have them in my life. I _need _to just have people who care. And I have that...


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 14, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> I’ve been reading the posts here and there seems to be a lot of people struggling because they haven’t told their family or their families are in denial. I have a pretty controversial opinion here (don’t hate me) and that is, maybe you shouldn’t tell them.



I might as well throw in that my family "doesn't think" I could be gay or bi, but they've claimed they will accept it if it turns out to be true.  Then again, these are the helicopter parents I've mentioned before and they've been trying to pressure my brother and myself into having children of our own, so take that as you will.



I'm actually only just trying to figure out the question of my orientation as it is.  Yeah, at 33.

Here's what I know so far: Grew up in an area where the LGBT question was basically nonexistent (I learned about some aspects gradually but didn't even know trans was a thing until about 2-3 years ago), assaulted for unrelated reasons at 12, no urges whatsoever until I was 26.  (I only bring up the assault because I think it might have CAUSED a lot of my problems in this regard.)  Without going into many details, my interactions with women have not resulted in any attraction.

However, in a lot of ways I feel like I'm only emerging as a person at all really late compared to everyone else.  So lack of attraction to women could be a result of that instead of an actual lack of attraction.

I'm pretty much only "questioning" right now at best, but the possibility is there.

I also know that because of the lack of context for so long, if I turn out to be straight after all... much as I want to support others and challenge society's rampant phobias, I know SO LITTLE about LGBT that calling myself an "ally" would come off as insincere and fad-following.  I have some massive catching-up to do if I want to be supportive.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 14, 2019)

Bink said:


> I mean I agree partially.. but it's not always that easy. My mom I told because she's a lot like me and I know how she stands. Don't plan to tell my father and stepmom or anyone else in my family unless it comes up but I'm not one to skirt around or hide who I am. My dad for whatever reason has taken more of an active participation in my adult life than he did in my teen years... even just a few months after my breakup he's pushing me to meet girls and constantly asking me about it... so yes it's none of their business, but I'm not gonna go out of my way to hide who I am. If they decide they don't like it, they can screw off... I don't _need _to have them in my life. I _need _to just have people who care. And I have that...



For me you can pretty much look at me and realize I’m probably not straight (hopefully that isn’t offensive). It’s not a matter of hiding it because it’s pretty clear. I’ve never had a boyfriend and I’m 22. 

Yet my own mother yells excitedly “Look at him! Isn’t he cute?” to see whether I go for it XD. I’ve bluntly told her I’m not attracted to the opposite sex and that I probably will never be. She doesn’t ever show a reaction when I tell her this and a day later she’ll say the same thing “isn’t he cute, you should marry him” hahahaha. I love her and I know she probably has hope I’ll get married to a dude. That’s why I just let it go. There is no hostility . She isn’t religious like my other family members but she still hopes for some normality I think which is why she still holds onto that dream that I’ll get married and have kids.

 I don’t discuss anything about sexuality with my other family (I love them to the moon and back) and I’m sure there are others that live in religious households that wouldnt do it either. It depends on the person or their circumstances. But if discussing your sexuality may cause hostiliaty from your family I would personally not reccomend it. I just chose to not share it. I know they would still love me but I know telling them would hurt them if you know what I mean. They don’t need to add another worry to their lives if that makes sense.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2019)

Coming out is obviously too risky for some people, but for others (more like me) it's something that we _will _inevitably have to do at some point but keep putting off because of how awkward it could be,


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 14, 2019)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> I might as well throw in that my family "doesn't think" I could be gay or bi, but they've claimed they will accept it if it turns out to be true.  Then again, these are the helicopter parents I've mentioned before and they've been trying to pressure my brother and myself into having children of our own, so take that as you will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’ve heard a story kind of similar to this. Believe it or not a Kpop idol (don’t laugh) literally had no idea what sexuality he was because he’s been in a Kpop factory all his life where he wasn’t allowed to date or talk,interact ect... with the opposite sex. He never went outside and wasn’t allowed to explore what he was. He didn’t even know what LGBT stood for. I don’t know why your story reminded me of that. I guess it was because you are questioning kind of like that dude.

I’m sorry you were abused. Some people are born LGBT. Some people are made LGBT. Controversial topic but I believe both can happen, some are born gay and others are not. I notice some lesbians (not all) end up being lesbians because of abuse. I’m sure this can happen to gays as well.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 14, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Coming out is obviously too risky for some people, but for others (more like me) it's something that we _will _inevitably have to do at some point but keep putting off because of how awkward it could be,



Good luck with that. I can’t give you any advice but hopefully things go well for you.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## butchsquatch (Apr 16, 2019)

Nonbinary queer person here! And new to the furry fandom (that's what peeler call it, right?)

I'm transmasculine and I find that has kinda gone hand in hand with the furry thing as of late. Like the amount of body hair I do have makes me feel more masculine but also more bear like, which is my fursona I suppose? 

Does anybody else have a similar experience?

Anyway I'm glad there's LGBTQ people around!


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (Apr 16, 2019)

Gay AF and proud of it


----------



## riddles (Apr 17, 2019)

*slaps knee* i'm a big ol' non-binary person, out for about 2 years now. sexually i use both queer and bisexual since no term _really_ fits, and it's fun to confuse people by calling myself a bisexual non-binary


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 17, 2019)

riddles said:


> *slaps knee* i'm a big ol' non-binary person, out for about 2 years now. sexually i use both queer and bisexual since no term _really_ fits, and it's fun to confuse people by calling myself a bisexual non-binary


I'm actually the same.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 17, 2019)

Coming out is very tough...... but being outed by someone is even tougher..... it's embarassing, stressful, dangerous, and can never be taken back - once it's done.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 17, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Coming out is very tough...... but being outed by someone is even tougher..... it's embarassing, stressful, dangerous, and can never be taken back - once it's done.


That happened to you? I'm so sorry... _Hugs_


----------



## butchsquatch (Apr 17, 2019)

Look at all these nonbinary folks I love it!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 17, 2019)

butchsquatch said:


> Look at all these nonbinary folks I love it!


Technically, I go by the They/Them pronoun set, but I'm too much of a wallflower to demand that they be used... :/


----------



## butchsquatch (Apr 17, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Technically, I go by the They/Them pronoun set, but I'm too much of a wallflower to demand that they be used... :/


Yee likewise! there's people in my life that know that I'm non-binary, but I can still be a hassle to get them to use they / them.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 17, 2019)

butchsquatch said:


> Yee likewise! there's people in my life that know that I'm non-binary, but I can still be a hassle to get them to use they / them.


Because some people get mad...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 17, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Because some people get mad...


An ex friend of mine used to litteraly claim the singular "they" would get people killed and was a travesty of the english language despite it having not caused such disaster for the past three centuries. He was dating a trans woman. The last communication I had with them was to type "They" in big words to which they responded by dropping the "N" word. He was a real sack of shit, and was often emotionally abusive to me and transphobic. He put on a completely different face to his girlfriend. People like that are assholes, and there is a good reason I ended the friendship. 

Since I am Cis, I love pissing bigots off by using singular they whenever referring to them. They don't like it at all. 

That or I send them an intersex lobster pic.


----------



## butchsquatch (Apr 17, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> An ex friend of mine used to litteraly claim the singular "they" would get people killed and was a travesty of the english language despite it having not caused such disaster for the past three centuries. He was dating a trans woman. The last communication I had with them was to type "They" in big words to which they responded by dropping the "N" word. He was a real sack of shit, and was often emotionally abusive to me and transphobic. He put on a completely different face to his girlfriend. People like that are assholes, and there is a good reason I ended the friendship.
> 
> Since I am Cis, I love pissing bigots off by using singular they whenever referring to them. They don't like it at all.
> 
> That or I send them an intersex lobster pic.


WHOA what an absolute asshole. The problem is too many people believed in a strict gender binary, and shit just ain't that simple.
Plus singular they has been used for forever and to this day people use it and don't even realize it.



FluffyShutterbug said:


> Because some people get mad...


Oh I'm sorry to hear that! I'll come karate chop those people in the neck for you


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 17, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> An ex friend of mine used to litteraly claim the singular "they" would get people killed and was a travesty of the english language despite it having not caused such disaster for the past three centuries. He was dating a trans woman. The last communication I had with them was to type "They" in big words to which they responded by dropping the "N" word. He was a real sack of shit, and was often emotionally abusive to me and transphobic. He put on a completely different face to his girlfriend. People like that are assholes, and there is a good reason I ended the friendship.
> 
> Since I am Cis, I love pissing bigots off by using singular they whenever referring to them. They don't like it at all.
> 
> That or I send them an intersex lobster pic.



In England using 'they' as a singular plural is quite normal. I was very surprised when I discovered that Americans objected to this.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> In England using 'they' as a singular plural is quite normal. I was very surprised when I discovered that Americans objected to this.


He's half Welsh, and lowkey a British nationalist. He got trained to speak with a British accent instead of a Welsh one.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 17, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> He's half Welsh, and lowkey a British nationalist. He got trained to speak with a British accent instead of a Welsh one.



They should be familiar with the way English people use pronouns then. He must be going _out of his way _in order to make a fuss about it.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> They should be familiar with the way English people use pronouns then. He must be going _out of his way _in order to make a fuss about it.


He caught the Jordan Peterson brain disease. He's a fedora atheist that followed "rational skeptic" youtubers like Sargon of Akkad. He spiraled down that rabbit hole not as far as he could have, but far enough to be an asshole.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 17, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> He caught the Jordan Peterson brain disease. He's a fedora atheist that followed "rational skeptic" youtubers like Sargon of Akkad. He spiraled down that rabbit hole not as far as he could have, but far enough to be an asshole.



It's super awkward when somebody who realises there's probably no God ends up concluding that they must be a shiny genius-boy for coming to that conclusion. It's not like there aren't _literally millions of people_ who already found this out before them. x3

Even more confusing when those folk wind up basically pledging their allegiance to cult-like figures whose mission is to defend 'Judeo-Christian values'. 
Like...these galaxy-brains have gone right from the self-congratulation of their atheism and realising that religious institutions don't necessarily have all the moral answers... straight back to defending old religious structures and ways of thinking.


----------



## butchsquatch (Apr 17, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> He caught the Jordan Peterson brain disease. He's a fedora atheist that followed "rational skeptic" youtubers like Sargon of Akkad. He spiraled down that rabbit hole not as far as he could have, but far enough to be an asshole.


It's so easy for skeptics turn into assholes why is that?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 17, 2019)

butchsquatch said:


> It's so easy for skeptics turn into assholes why is that?


Because they weren't really skeptics, hence the quation marks. They just came to a fairly reasonable conclusion about their faith or lack thereof, and the dunning kruger effect kicked in where they though being an atheist makes them some kind of infallible genius. It's like a plumber who manages to fix a light switch and decides they are a whole ass electrician because of it.

A higher intelligence combines even more aggressively with the dunning kruger effect, so if someone who is fairly intelligent convinces themselves of something asinine, they REALLY convince themselves and think they know what they are talking about.

Being atheist also does not erase bigotry, or make the religously influenced culture we grow up and live in go away magically.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 17, 2019)

Reminds me of a conversation I just had with a grandparent.  She thinks we are living in  the time of revelations.....she brought up how when the endtimes come , that hell would be full of gays.  

All brought on because of somebody running for president is openly gay.   I said it would be awesome to have a gay president    in return she asked me if I was gay.......so I changed the subject quick lol.    

Learning to coexist and being tolerant can be hard sometimes....especially with family.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm ostensibly bisexual, but sometimes I wonder if I'm really just "jailhouse gay".


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 17, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> *A higher intelligence combines even more aggressively with the dunning kruger effect, so if someone who is fairly intelligent convinces themselves of something asinine, they REALLY convince themselves and think they know what they are talking about.*


I agree with you and I also think that the mentality leads individuals develop a "Know-Nothing Know-It-All" thought process.


----------



## jffry890 (Apr 18, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Are there non-LGBT furs?


Saw surveys which put the number somewhere around 30% but I'd wager it's much lower.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 18, 2019)

jffry890 said:


> Saw surveys which put the number somewhere around 30% but I'd wager it's much lower.



According to the last Twitter poll I saw it was 15%. But I really wouldn't consider Twitter to be an accurate gauge of the fandom as a whole.


----------



## jffry890 (Apr 18, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> According to the last Twitter poll I saw it was 15%. But I really wouldn't consider Twitter to be an accurate gauge of the fandom as a whole.


I like the 30% number because it makes sense.  1/3 gay, bi, and straight. Whether or not that's even accurate remains to be seen.


----------



## butchsquatch (Apr 18, 2019)

jffry890 said:


> I like the 30% number because it makes sense.  1/3 gay, bi, and straight. Whether or not that's even accurate remains to be seen.


30% makes sense but it's tricky cause it'd be different depending on what website you poll


----------



## BackPaw (Apr 18, 2019)

jffry890 said:


> I like the 30% number because it makes sense.  1/3 gay, bi, and straight. Whether or not that's even accurate remains to be seen.


30% was for LGBT.  So it would mean 30% gay, bi, or transgender....everyone else identifying as cis het.


----------



## Bink (Apr 18, 2019)

BackPaw said:


> 30% was for LGBT.  So it would mean 30% gay, bi, or transgender....everyone else identifying as cis het.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 19, 2019)

One issue I've noticed with definitions (leaving aside the sampling method problems of furry surveys) that I believe artificially inflates the number of bisexuals reported in these surveys is that they often use a scale similar to Kinsey's, and don't necessarily combine it with a self-identification question. This leads to individuals who fall more in the "heteroflexible" region, and who might still identify as straight, being counted as bisexual. (Not saying all surveys do this, but the ones I've personally seen, have.)

We also have a lot of people entering the fandom young, before their sexual identity has had a chance to "set." Human sexuality, generally (as in, this is a biological function), works such as that watching sex turns us on to some degree. Not everyone, but on the whole, this is a thing. Most teens identifying as straight won't seek out gay RL porn, and are fairly unlikely to get incidentally exposed to it, but the rate of incidental exposure once you start browsing adult furry art is massively higher. I believe this can account for a non-neligible portion of the individuals who say the furry fandom "turned them bi." We also do have a lot of art blurring the lines between male and female. Maybe exaggerated femboys and big-tittied hermaphrodites are the gateway drug to homosexuality? 

I guess the question then is, are you attracted to that cute barista who made your latte, or are you only attracted to art of cute baristas getting railed?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 19, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> One issue I've noticed with definitions (leaving aside the sampling method problems of furry surveys) that I believe artificially inflates the number of bisexuals reported in these surveys is that they often use a scale similar to Kinsey's, and don't necessarily combine it with a self-identification question. This leads to individuals who fall more in the "heteroflexible" region, and who might still identify as straight, being counted as bisexual. (Not saying all surveys do this, but the ones I've personally seen, have.)
> 
> We also have a lot of people entering the fandom young, before their sexual identity has had a chance to "set." Human sexuality, generally (as in, this is a biological function), works such as that watching sex turns us on to some degree. Not everyone, but on the whole, this is a thing. Most teens identifying as straight won't seek out gay RL porn, and are fairly unlikely to get incidentally exposed to it, but the rate of incidental exposure once you start browsing adult furry art is massively higher. I believe this can account for a non-neligible portion of the individuals who say the furry fandom "turned them bi." We also do have a lot of art blurring the lines between male and female. Maybe exaggerated femboys and big-tittied hermaphrodites are the gateway drug to homosexuality?
> 
> I guess the question then is, are you attracted to that cute barista who made your latte, or are you only attracted to art of cute baristas getting railed?


Hehe, my fursona is an exaggerated femboy.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 19, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hehe, my fursona is an exaggerated femboy.


Your 'sona is freakin' adorable!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 19, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Your 'sona is freakin' adorable!


Aww, thanks! >w<


----------



## Bink (Apr 19, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> One issue I've noticed with definitions (leaving aside the sampling method problems of furry surveys) that I believe artificially inflates the number of bisexuals reported in these surveys is that they often use a scale similar to Kinsey's, and don't necessarily combine it with a self-identification question. This leads to individuals who fall more in the "heteroflexible" region, and who might still identify as straight, being counted as bisexual. (Not saying all surveys do this, but the ones I've personally seen, have.)
> 
> We also have a lot of people entering the fandom young, before their sexual identity has had a chance to "set." Human sexuality, generally (as in, this is a biological function), works such as that watching sex turns us on to some degree. Not everyone, but on the whole, this is a thing. Most teens identifying as straight won't seek out gay RL porn, and are fairly unlikely to get incidentally exposed to it, but the rate of incidental exposure once you start browsing adult furry art is massively higher. I believe this can account for a non-neligible portion of the individuals who say the furry fandom "turned them bi." We also do have a lot of art blurring the lines between male and female. Maybe exaggerated femboys and big-tittied hermaphrodites are the gateway drug to homosexuality?
> 
> I guess the question then is, are you attracted to that cute barista who made your latte, or are you only attracted to art of cute baristas getting railed?


I mean yeah.. this is pretty much me, _except _I’d say the exposure of furry sexuality and openness hasn’t just made me more comfortable with the the idea of it (bi/gay), it full on made me realize that I really have been sorta bicurious for a while and I’ve completely embraced that I’m bi since that epiphany. Like you mentioned, since I identified as straight for so long I didn’t really have any incidental exposure to prove otherwise except thoughts I generally shoved aside or ignored, well until... furries. Since my acceptance of this fact, I’ve definitely noticed my attractions aren’t limited to just all things “gay furry”, but bleeds into real life as well.

So yeah, furries made me bi (no, not really.. but they did help me _realize _what was there all along)


----------



## Faexie (Apr 19, 2019)

It's possible that many straight people are actually bi right from the start, but don't realize it because being straight is working well for them. I mean, even for gay people it can take time to realize it.

If acting straight works fine, you don't have a lot of reasons to question wether or not you're really all that straight.

I don't know if people can actually change orientation. I know it can fluctuate a little bit but not from 100% straight to bi, for example (maybe bi curious tho) 

From what I read, which gender you're attracted to depends of the size of a certain part of your brain. But then again this might just be a part of the equation, and there may be more to it than neurology.


----------



## butchsquatch (Apr 19, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> One issue I've noticed with definitions (leaving aside the sampling method problems of furry surveys) that I believe artificially inflates the number of bisexuals reported in these surveys is that they often use a scale similar to Kinsey's, and don't necessarily combine it with a self-identification question. This leads to individuals who fall more in the "heteroflexible" region, and who might still identify as straight, being counted as bisexual. (Not saying all surveys do this, but the ones I've personally seen, have.)
> 
> We also have a lot of people entering the fandom young, before their sexual identity has had a chance to "set." Human sexuality, generally (as in, this is a biological function), works such as that watching sex turns us on to some degree. Not everyone, but on the whole, this is a thing. Most teens identifying as straight won't seek out gay RL porn, and are fairly unlikely to get incidentally exposed to it, but the rate of incidental exposure once you start browsing adult furry art is massively higher. I believe this can account for a non-neligible portion of the individuals who say the furry fandom "turned them bi." We also do have a lot of art blurring the lines between male and female. Maybe exaggerated femboys and big-tittied hermaphrodites are the gateway drug to homosexuality?
> 
> I guess the question then is, are you attracted to that cute barista who made your latte, or are you only attracted to art of cute baristas getting railed?


I certainly don't think that a straight person that runs across gay furry porn is gonna get turned on and confused that with being gay. Like Bink said, it creates an openness to it. For me, I didn't know I liked women until I started liking anime. And like Ramona said, most people are very likely bisexual, but the world we live in makes it almost impossible for them to explore that. I haven't been in this community for very long, but I would think that this would be a very good environment for exploring your bisexuality for men who haven't had a chance to do that.

also to say that someone sexuality has not set yet, is a very damaging idea, there's so many kids who know what their sexuality is and then an adult comes along and tells them they don't know because they're too young to know. we now live in a world where kids have access to the internet that they didn't have before, so they're free or to learn about themselves in the younger age. they definitely shouldn't be doing that by looking at furry porn before they're 18, but none the less.


----------



## Faexie (Apr 19, 2019)

butchsquatch said:


> also to say that someone sexuality has not set yet, is a very damaging idea, there's so many kids who know what their sexuality is and then an adult comes along and tells them they don't know because they're too young to know. we now live in a world where kids have access to the internet that they didn't have before, so they're free or to learn about themselves in the younger age. they definitely shouldn't be doing that by looking at furry porn before they're 18, but none the less.


And even if the kid is wrong about their sexuality, who cares? They'll figure that out themself eventually.

Even if it's just a phase, it's perfectly fine. Phases are awesome, they allow you to explore different avenues and figure out who you really are!


----------



## butchsquatch (Apr 19, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> And even if the kid is wrong about their sexuality, who cares? They'll figure that out eventually.
> 
> Even if it's just a phase, it's perfectly fine. Phases are awesome, they allow you to explore different avenues and figure out who you really are!


True! It's good to have the freedom to figure out what your sexuality is through life, without necessarily being "done" or whatever. I thought I was bisexual and I realized I wasn't!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 19, 2019)

We really don't know who we are deep down.
All we do is label our selves based on the information (or lack thereof) at that point in time.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 19, 2019)

butchsquatch said:


> I certainly don't think that a straight person that runs across gay furry porn is gonna get turned on and confused that with being gay.


To some degree, they likely will be aroused by it; this is an aspect of human sexual wiring that doesn't really have anything to do with orientation (I imagine there's some people for whom this is a stronger or weaker reaction, but on the whole it holds true from what I understand). Being exposed to people having sex is liable to result in some degree of (physical) sexual response, and this includes still images. (I'd quote specific studies but I got this secondhand from my husband.) Now, parsing that reaction as "oh I might be gay/bi" isn't necessarily the next step, but (and this is my conclusion) the younger you are and the more malleable your sexuality/identity is, the more likely it could be.



butchsquatch said:


> also to say that someone sexuality has not set yet, is a very damaging idea, there's so many kids who know what their sexuality is and then an adult comes along and tells them they don't know because they're too young to know. we now live in a world where kids have access to the internet that they didn't have before, so they're free or to learn about themselves in the younger age. they definitely shouldn't be doing that by looking at furry porn before they're 18, but none the less.


Not at all my intent; that's why I used quotes around the word "set." I absolutely agree that it's an ass thing to do to tell teens they don't know their own sexuality. What I was getting at was more that someone who is older, for whom the identity of "I am 100% straight/gay" is strongly entrenched, is less likely to consider a physical reaction to being exposed to pornography featuring their non-desired sex/gender to be an indication that they might not be quite at one extreme or the other of the straight-gay spectrum. 

If I'd been exposed to the idea of pansexuality as a concept when I was in my mid-teens or even my early twenties, I'd likely identify as pan rather than bi. As-is, "I am bisexual" is entrenched enough in my sense of self that I'm happy just acknowledging that my reasons for identifying as bi are very close to the textbook description of pansexuality. And that's okay. Labels are what we use to describe what we feel, but they will never describe the exact same feelings for every single person wearing that label. They're just a shorthand.

My exposure to non-binary gender identities as a concept, on the other hand, was to the best of my recollection somewhat earlier than my exposure to the idea of pansexuality. That early exposure was very vague, however, and I went until 32 years of age before over a decade of incongruous experiences of gender really gelled for me and "genderqueer" clicked into place as a descriptor for those experiences. This still leaves me with three decades of "female" to consolidate with a sense of self I am otherwise more comfortable with. Part of the reason this part of my identity still had enough plasticity to be given a new label is that my sense of gender is, overall, not very strong, and I never felt entirely like "female" fit; it was just essentially the default I used since I have tits.

I hope that clarifies what I was trying to say a bit, and I apologize for any hurt feelings my wording may have caused. 

(To be clear, I also am not endorsing or encouraging that minors go seek out furry (or any other) porn; merely acknowledging that it is a thing that happens like it or not.)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 20, 2019)

Bink said:


>


 Hmm... I always get a little nervous when people (or organizations) start throwing numbers around - in an attempt to try and categorize (and label) everyone's sexual orientation... which in turn, attempts to fit us all (as an entire community) - into neat little categories on colorful pie charts. 

In regards to Twitter - frankly, I'd be very skeptical of any kind of "scientific" poll (that they try to push) as legit... as (one): people don't always tell the truth on social media; and (two): social media isn't a very good snapshot of the entire community to begin with anyway.

And so - a small slice of our community that bothers to use it, (that may not be fully telling the truth) - gives me pause, as to whether these numbers are completely reliable.

Frankly, I'd give as much credence to a Twitter poll - as much as I would give to a Disney World ticket taker asking everyone's orientation - as they walk in the door.

To me - I find that sexual orientation/identification is very fluid for some people, and can also "ebb and flow" as one goes throughout life, too... and so - it's not really possible (in my mind) to have a fully 100 % accurate figure... of who's straight, who's bi, etc.... and so, all we can really do is make a semi-informed "guess".


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 20, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hmm... I always get a little nervous when people (or organizations) start throwing numbers around - in an attempt to try and categorize (and label) everyone's sexual orientation... which in turn, attempts to fit us all (as an entire community) - into neat little categories on colorful pie charts.
> 
> In regards to Twitter - frankly, I'd be very skeptical of any kind of "scientific" poll (that they try to push) as legit... as (one): people don't always tell the truth on social media; and (two): social media isn't a very good snapshot of the entire community to begin with anyway.
> 
> ...



If you want it would be possible to ask people a battery of questions about their sexuality, and then use an autonomous fuzzy clustering algorithm to retrieve soft groupings. 

We could do this on FA by scraping the latest 1000 nsfw submissions, and then repeatedly re-sampling it with replacement to check that the retrieved structure was representative.


----------



## butchsquatch (Apr 20, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> To some degree, they likely will be aroused by it; this is an aspect of human sexual wiring that doesn't really have anything to do with orientation (I imagine there's some people for whom this is a stronger or weaker reaction, but on the whole it holds true from what I understand). Being exposed to people having sex is liable to result in some degree of (physical) sexual response, and this includes still images. (I'd quote specific studies but I got this secondhand from my husband.) Now, parsing that reaction as "oh I might be gay/bi" isn't necessarily the next step, but (and this is my conclusion) the younger you are and the more malleable your sexuality/identity is, the more likely it could be.
> 
> 
> Not at all my intent; that's why I used quotes around the word "set." I absolutely agree that it's an ass thing to do to tell teens they don't know their own sexuality. What I was getting at was more that someone who is older, for whom the identity of "I am 100% straight/gay" is strongly entrenched, is less likely to consider a physical reaction to being exposed to pornography featuring their non-desired sex/gender to be an indication that they might not be quite at one extreme or the other of the straight-gay spectrum.
> ...


That is fair! Its definitely easier to be open with your ideas about sexuality when you're younger cause you're still figuring yourself out. I know for me that i first identified as bisexual (mostly due to wanting to hold onto that idea of "maybe i'm not totally gay", being religious can do that to a person) but learned after a couple of years that i was, in fact, a lesbian. And even know i identify a  little more with queer because of realizing i was nonbinary.

Thanks for the apology and clarification! And sorry for the delayed reply, your post was so long when i looked at it on my phone, i kinda got overwhelmed haha

(oh definitely i would hope you didn't endorse that! it certainly does happen and its such a bummer)


----------



## horny dragon (May 10, 2019)

Bink said:


> _Oh gods, I can’t believe I’m about to do this..._
> Age I don’t think matters really, once you hit puberty/are past it at least. Before that you’re still developing too much as a person. I know because I’m 26... and I’m pretty sure I just found out I’m bi also. I even posted in this same thread saying how I was straight, sharing a meme I though was hilarious... and I realize now I found it funny as hell because I could relate to it, even if I wasn’t sure why.
> 
> ~redacted the rest cuz I'm a drama queen~ (and its back again... cue Katie Perry's "Hot n Cold")
> ...


I had went through a lot of changes this last year. I was screwed up by the churches I grew up that me feel ashamed to be a sexual being. This isn't the fifties anymore, as
this generation has to deal with a ton of issues that totally overwhelm most baby boomers. That generation help make the world as we know it, but they are/were clueless
about a ton of things. Sexuality is one such thing I am speaking of, as my loving Grandma is still in denial about my gay brother. He lives with his boyfriend, who they gave christmas gift as they had done to my other brothers' wives.
I was hypersexual for months, then I was asexual for a little bit. Now I don't know what I am, as I love females no matter if they are athro or human. Yet I somehow like
shemales at times. I don't want to be the catcher (most days) and I know that I don't like men. I am scared to death, since I was taught as a kid that "Homosexuals and other non straight people are going to hell." I not currently seeking relationship with anybody at this time, since I am still getting my life together after being untreated for a serious medical condition for three years. I won't turn down an offer though if presented by a fairly decent person.
I was laying in bed one day as I thought I would date a shemale/Transsexual if they made me happy, stayed faithful, and have sex with me a couple times a week(if able).


----------



## Vari (Jul 5, 2019)

I’m demi. I like any gender, I just need more of an emotional connection to someone to actually start a relationship.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 5, 2019)

I guess out of the labels within LGBT+, I fit trans and nonbinary. Also bi/pan.


----------



## Orb (Jul 5, 2019)

*I couldn't be happier that a lot of you are beginning to understand yourselves on a sexual level, but I would like to call attention to the fact that this discussion uses language that could be alienating to trans furs. Please be mindful of this. *

Anyways, I've always had a rocky relationship with queer identity, and it took a long time for me to actually get to a point now where I'm comfortable with myself in the utmost way. I think coercion is one of the biggest factors in the delay of this development. If people hadn't coerced me into calling myself gay, calling myself a trans girl, or calling myself any number of labels and identities I would have this greater understanding of myself so much sooner. I'm nb trash, spiced with some omni. I'm quite happy that I'm a queer mess and not a "desperately trying to fit myself within an ideal that rejects me" mess. Also, getting to mess with any amount of social roles is great fun, I know I've found myself assuming the role of a stereotypical nuclear family dad just to say bad puns on more than one occasion.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 5, 2019)

Orb said:


> Also, getting to mess with any amount of social roles is great fun, I know I've found myself assuming the role of a stereotypical nuclear family dad just to say bad puns on more than one occasion.



Because if the other person is groaning, it means you're doing a good job.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 5, 2019)

What is it about being nonbinary that makes people's pun games excel to ridiculous levels?? lol I've noticed this too for me.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 5, 2019)

Me: Can you stop being such a b****.
Wife: Well, can you hurry up? You are such a girl.
*laughing*
Me: we are so gay...

Humor comes from pain.  Nonbinary is pain.  It’s pain, Jerry!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 5, 2019)

Ok, i mean there is this:

When you’re having your period, your girl is having her period, and your son brings over his friend and his friend’s dad, who is a cop.  Right after,”Hey, Dan!” He goes, “Protective sweep.  I heard there was a lot of blood, just wanted to make sure the body was taken care of.”

If a gay woman says dad jokes, is she a dad or just dysfunctional?


----------



## Orb (Jul 5, 2019)

They're _dad_functional!


----------



## Uathúil (Jul 8, 2019)

Hey, guess what?


I'm GENDERFLUID,  PANSEXUAL, and DEMIROMANTIC!!!!!!


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jul 8, 2019)

I'd say I am demisexual


----------



## OscarDeer (Jul 8, 2019)

> Okay. I’ve said that I’m Straight. I’ve said that I’m beginning to question if I’m Asexual. But there’s one problem with LGBT.
> 
> I don’t support it.
> 
> ...


So if you remember this Post, then you may have been around at the time this Thread turned into a Dumpster-Fire.

So, the Person who posted this went by the Username of _'Dagex' _or _'Arvid'. _That was my old _Account_. I was responsible for starting the Dumpster-Fire and the one responsible for getting this whole Thread closes temporarily.

Now, I know it's been a couple Months since everything went down. I do know that it's also too late for an Apology but I figured that I'd apologize anyway.

When I posted that, it was not my intention to start a War in this Thread. I did not intend to do that. I just said that and thus' it becomes a War and I get in trouble for it. Now although, I'm Anti-LGBT, do I discriminate anyone who's a part of LGBT? No, I don't. I do believe that anybody should be who they are and shouldn't be discriminated based on their Race, Sex or Sexual-Orientation. Hell, I have Friends who are part of LGBT and I really don't care if they're a part of it or not. They have the right to be who they want to be.

Now recently, I have began to feel sympathy for people in the LGBT-Community who get mis-treated or discriminated all because of their Sexuality. I remember reading an Article about these two girls who were in love and they got beaten-up(_I'm 100% sure of that. Just so you know, I do have a bad memory of things so I can't say for sure_). And I'm not joking that I felt really bad for them. Even if I am Anti-LGBT, I still felt bad for them.

Now to be honest, I do want to change my Opinion on LGBT. Come to think of it, there isn't really anything bad about it. It's just people who come under a different Sexuality or Gender just trying to live a normal life. I do believe that I can change my Opinion on it. I just haven't put time into changing it.

And again, I know it's too late for an Apology but I would just like to say sorry to anyone who I may have offended when I posted that. If I did offend you, please know that it wasn't my intention of doing that. If you're Gay or Bi or Trans or whatever else in the LGBTQ+ Community you're a part of then be yourself. You're free to be yourself no matter what your Sexuality or Gender is.

Again, my apologies.

-

@OscarDeer


----------



## BeauJayWolffo47 (Jul 8, 2019)

Ahh Uhh Well Sure I'll Throw in something... I'd consider myself Demi..? But Also As i've read it seems that being straight is a smaller part of this community? I know what i like but wont judge other people.. So uh hey! Wolffo put in his 10 cents cuz my 10 cents is free... *Shrugs*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 9, 2019)

I'm so fucking gay, I vomit rainbows.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm so fucking gay, I vomit rainbows.


I think I have seen this.  And I never want to see it again.  Ever.

Because last time, pretty sure it was out the backside too.

By the way, I'm no doctor, but you may want to get that looked at.


----------



## Orb (Jul 9, 2019)

i'm so gay that [insert shitty overused lovecraftian trope about incomprehensibility that fails to critically examine how absolutely lame of a writing copout it is whilst also giving godlike status to a writer whose cat was named n-word.]


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 9, 2019)

I apologize for a terrible attempt at humor and writing an infantile piece.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 9, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I apologize for a terrible attempt at humor and writing an infantile piece.



Eternal damnation for you!


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Jul 9, 2019)

Orb said:


> i'm so gay that [insert shitty overused lovecraftian trope about incomprehensibility that fails to critically examine how absolutely lame of a writing copout it is whilst also giving godlike status to a writer whose cat was named n-word.]




_W h a t   i n   t a r a n a t i o n_


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 9, 2019)

Orb said:


> i'm so gay that [insert shitty overused lovecraftian trope about incomprehensibility that fails to critically examine how absolutely lame of a writing copout it is whilst also giving godlike status to a writer whose cat was named n-word.]


If you name your cat n-word, does your cat receive the n-word pass?


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 9, 2019)

Oh big oof this thread turns to hell a couple of pages back


----------



## AmberLupus (Jul 9, 2019)

Yo! I'm bi, found out at the young age of 13. I think my preference is pretty down the middle, but I've dated more guys (finding wlw people isn't easy)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 9, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Eternal damnation for you!


FAF rules state I must now cover myself in olive oil and await public condemnation by torches and pitchforks.  Yippee.

I would prefer being medium well with a side of asparagus


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 9, 2019)

Uhh, shit. Did I say something that I should't have?


----------



## Cyroo (Jul 9, 2019)

9/10 furries are LGBTQ.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 9, 2019)

Cyroo said:


> 9/10 furries are LGBTQ.


Really?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 9, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I think I have seen this.  And I never want to see it again.  Ever.
> 
> Because last time, pretty sure it was out the backside too.
> 
> By the way, I'm no doctor, but you may want to get that looked at.


Did I say something that I shouldn't have?


----------



## FIlth Bat (Jul 9, 2019)

I guess I'm the 1/10

I'm pretty straight.

But I'm non-binary, all pronouns are fine. In the eyes of the court, however, I'm a wife married to a husband, a stay-at-home-wife at that. I have met plenty of straight furries.


----------



## Bink (Jul 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Really?


No. It's closer to 7/10.. still really high.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 9, 2019)

9/10 people are straight.

Wowie


----------



## theWiitch (Jul 9, 2019)

Bisexual here ~


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 9, 2019)

I used to think I was asexual for the longest time. But I think that was more from a lot of repression I had due to bad experiences and the way I was raised (having been very sheltered). Earlier this year though, I realized I fell more along the lines of demisexual. Because I don't naturally have any sexual attraction to people, and only can if I have some deeper connection to them (which demisexuality is). So, I am not really concerned as to what gender people are either. Though I may have some slight preferences, idk.
Sometimes I just say I'm bi though because it's easier to explain.


----------



## HazelCat (Jul 9, 2019)

Not sure of my sexuality, maybe I'm pan, bi, lesbian, etc.... Honestly if I think about it I feel like I could love anyone regardless. But that's just when I imagine


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Did I say something that I shouldn't have?


No, I think I did.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 10, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> No, I think I did.


Oh, I just wasn't sure that the "vomiting rainbows" was a good idea, and I thought that my concerns were validated by the replies I got... :/


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh, I just wasn't sure that the "vomiting rainbows" was a good idea, and I thought that my concerns were validated by the replies I got... :/


Just type in rainbows instead!
Spread the gayness!!! ^.^


----------



## HazelCat (Jul 10, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Just type in rainbows instead!
> Spread the gayness!!! ^.^


But bro that's Gay ÙwÚ


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 10, 2019)

HazelCat said:


> But bro that's Gay ÙwÚ


0w0 Just like this thread!!!


----------



## HazelCat (Jul 10, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> 0w0 Just like this thread!!!


Gayest thread


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 10, 2019)

My wife (and I, a little) is concerned.  

I can't tell of she's telling me to take out the trash, or just calling me trash for this.


----------



## softdusksky (Jul 10, 2019)

-blink- I'm a nonbinary bisexual. Hi.


----------



## Cyroo (Jul 12, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Really?


Seems that way, ha.


----------



## PureNeon (Jul 13, 2019)

Found out i was bi when i was like 14,i used to hate gays and tried my best to always be as masculine as possible but i changed a lot.Now i honestly prefer guys over girls
Also it's interesting how a really big part of the furry community is LGBT,i have met very few heterosexual furries myself


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 13, 2019)

PureNeon said:


> Found out i was bi when i was like 14,i used to hate gays and tried my best to always be as masculine as possible but i changed a lot.Now i honestly prefer guys over girls
> Also it's interesting how a really big part of the furry community is LGBT,i have met very few heterosexual furries myself


My story was kinda similar, tbh.
Hehe, I'm really glad that you've accepted who you really are.


----------



## Cyroo (Jul 13, 2019)

PureNeon said:


> Found out i was bi when i was like 14,i used to hate gays and tried my best to always be as masculine as possible but i changed a lot.Now i honestly prefer guys over girls
> Also it's interesting how a really big part of the furry community is LGBT,i have met very few heterosexual furries myself



I'm like, one of 5 straight furries on this site.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jul 13, 2019)

Just told my dad I was gay in a Tim Hortons he looked me dead in the eyes for like 5 seconds and high-fived me I was so scared


----------

